# Maldini:"Mercato? Poca disponibilità. Siamo competitivi. Theo rinnova".



## admin (23 Gennaio 2022)

Maldini a DAZN:"Per noi è una gara importante. Vogliamo rimanere aggrappati all'Inter e tenere distante la Juve per la Champions. Acquisti giovani o colpo grosso sul mercato alla Vlahovic? In questo mercato no. Non abbiamo la disponibilità nè per Vlahovic nè per uno inferiore. Poi vediamo a fine campionato. Con lo Spezia abbiamo giocato abbastanza per poter vincere. Avessimo vinto saremmo lì. Abbiamo una rosa profonda per lottare anche senza rinforzi: e questa è un'idea anche dell'area sportiva. Colpo in difesa? Non so. E' tornato Romagnoli e anche Calabria. L'emergenza sta finendo. Sta per tornare Tomori. Difficile prendere qualcuno che possa avere subito un impatto importante e poi togliere anche spazio a Kalulu. Non è stato possibile prendere uno utile per 7-8 anni. *Theo? Vicini al rinnovo.* Lo stadio? L'idea è quella di rifare completamente il campo nel giro di 13-14 giorni".


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2022)

Mammia mia che depressione, Paolo.


----------



## David Drills (23 Gennaio 2022)

Siamo a posto così!


----------



## diavolo (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mammia mia che depressione, Paolo.


Sguardo abbastanza triste. Che delusione Maldini.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Per noi è una gara importante. Vogliamo rimanere aggrappati all'Inter e tenere distante la Juve per la Champions. Acquisti giovani o colpo grosso sul mercato alla Vlahovic? In questo mercato no. Non abbiamo la disponibilità nè per Vlahovic nè per uno inferiore. Poi vediamo a fine campionato. Con lo Spezia abbiamo giocato abbastanza per poter vincere. Avessimo vinto saremmo lì. Abbiamo una rosa profonda per lottare anche senza rinforzi: e questa è un'idea anche dell'area sportiva. Colpo in difesa? Non so. E' tornato Romagnoli e anche Calabria. L'emergenza sta finendo. Sta per tornare Tomoro.Difficile prendere qualcuno che possa avere subito un impatto importante e poi togliere anche spazio a Kalulu. Non è stato possibile prendere uno utile per 7-8 anni. Theo? Vicini al rinnovo. Lo stadio? L'idea è quella di rifare completamente il campo nel giro di 13-14 giorni".



Boh. Io non so davvero che dire.

Per me Maldini era davvero l'unica speranza. Ma se ci si mette pure lui...


----------



## pazzomania (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Per noi è una gara importante. Vogliamo rimanere aggrappati all'Inter e tenere distante la Juve per la Champions. Acquisti giovani o colpo grosso sul mercato alla Vlahovic? In questo mercato no. Non abbiamo la disponibilità nè per Vlahovic nè per uno inferiore. Poi vediamo a fine campionato. Con lo Spezia abbiamo giocato abbastanza per poter vincere. Avessimo vinto saremmo lì. Abbiamo una rosa profonda per lottare anche senza rinforzi: e questa è un'idea anche dell'area sportiva. Colpo in difesa? Non so. E' tornato Romagnoli e anche Calabria. L'emergenza sta finendo. Sta per tornare Tomoro.Difficile prendere qualcuno che possa avere subito un impatto importante e poi togliere anche spazio a Kalulu. Non è stato possibile prendere uno utile per 7-8 anni. Theo? Vicini al rinnovo. Lo stadio? L'idea è quella di rifare completamente il campo nel giro di 13-14 giorni".



Abbastanza deprimente.

Ma scrissi fin dal primo istante che non era il caso di andare sul mercato a gennaio.

Quindi non dico nulla, mi va bene cosi.

Porto pazienza fino all'estate, vediamo se usciamo da sto plateau

La priorità sono i rinnovi di Theo e Leao, almeno quelli...


----------



## MagicBox (23 Gennaio 2022)

Meglio così, almeno ci risparmiamo una settimana di inutili speranze.

Speriamo rinnovino Theo come dice, l’ho visto molto positivo in merito


----------



## Andris (23 Gennaio 2022)

dai Maldini...togliere lo spazio a Kalulu come problema non si può sentire...


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Per noi è una gara importante. Vogliamo rimanere aggrappati all'Inter e tenere distante la Juve per la Champions. Acquisti giovani o colpo grosso sul mercato alla Vlahovic? In questo mercato no. Non abbiamo la disponibilità nè per Vlahovic nè per uno inferiore. Poi vediamo a fine campionato. Con lo Spezia abbiamo giocato abbastanza per poter vincere. Avessimo vinto saremmo lì. Abbiamo una rosa profonda per lottare anche senza rinforzi: e questa è un'idea anche dell'area sportiva. Colpo in difesa? Non so. E' tornato Romagnoli e anche Calabria. L'emergenza sta finendo. Sta per tornare Tomoro.Difficile prendere qualcuno che possa avere subito un impatto importante e poi togliere anche spazio a Kalulu. Non è stato possibile prendere uno utile per 7-8 anni. Theo? Vicini al rinnovo. Lo stadio? L'idea è quella di rifare completamente il campo nel giro di 13-14 giorni".


Ora capisco perché scaroni piangeva per i 5mln persi...
Li avevo sottovalutati.


Ad ogni modo, tutto come previsto.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Per noi è una gara importante. Vogliamo rimanere aggrappati all'Inter e tenere distante la Juve per la Champions. Acquisti giovani o colpo grosso sul mercato alla Vlahovic? In questo mercato no. Non abbiamo la disponibilità nè per Vlahovic nè per uno inferiore. Poi vediamo a fine campionato. Con lo Spezia abbiamo giocato abbastanza per poter vincere. Avessimo vinto saremmo lì. Abbiamo una rosa profonda per lottare anche senza rinforzi: e questa è un'idea anche dell'area sportiva. Colpo in difesa? Non so. E' tornato Romagnoli e anche Calabria. L'emergenza sta finendo. Sta per tornare Tomori. Difficile prendere qualcuno che possa avere subito un impatto importante e poi togliere anche spazio a Kalulu. Non è stato possibile prendere uno utile per 7-8 anni. *Theo? Vicini al rinnovo.* Lo stadio? L'idea è quella di rifare completamente il campo nel giro di 13-14 giorni".


.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Boh. Io non so davvero che dire.
> 
> Per me Maldini era davvero l'unica speranza. Ma se ci si mette pure lui...


Non lo difendo minimamente, ma si vedeva con chiarezza la tristezza nei suoi occhi.
Nemmeno lui ci credeva di non comprare un difensore forte.
Lo conosco bene, al di là che non lo difendo, era visibilmente affranto.
Gli passerà presto grazie al conto in banca, amara realtà.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Boh. Io non so davvero che dire.
> 
> Per me Maldini era davvero l'unica speranza. Ma se ci si mette pure lui...


Gli fanno passare la voglia. Gli hanno lasciato due mercati con 0 euro di budget e l'impossibilità di prendere un difensore dopo che si rompe il leader della difesa


----------



## Swaitak (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Per noi è una gara importante. Vogliamo rimanere aggrappati all'Inter e tenere distante la Juve per la Champions. Acquisti giovani o colpo grosso sul mercato alla Vlahovic? In questo mercato no. Non abbiamo la disponibilità nè per Vlahovic nè per uno inferiore. Poi vediamo a fine campionato. Con lo Spezia abbiamo giocato abbastanza per poter vincere. Avessimo vinto saremmo lì. Abbiamo una rosa profonda per lottare anche senza rinforzi: e questa è un'idea anche dell'area sportiva. Colpo in difesa? Non so. E' tornato Romagnoli e anche Calabria. L'emergenza sta finendo. Sta per tornare Tomori. Difficile prendere qualcuno che possa avere subito un impatto importante e poi togliere anche spazio a Kalulu. Non è stato possibile prendere uno utile per 7-8 anni. *Theo? Vicini al rinnovo.* Lo stadio? L'idea è quella di rifare completamente il campo nel giro di 13-14 giorni".


ma quindi nemmeno Lazetic? 
poi per il difensore arriva più di una scusa che avevamo profetizzato, ''lo spazio a Kalulu'' e ''Torna Tomori''
Povero Paolino in tutti i sensi


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Non lo difendo minimamente, ma si vedeva con chiarezza la tristezza nei suoi occhi.
> Nemmeno lui ci credeva di non comprare un difensore forte.
> Lo conosco bene, al di là che non lo difendo, era visibilmente affranto.
> Gli passerà presto grazie al conto in banca, amara realtà.


Il doppio infortunio di kjaer e Tomori ha fatto cadere la maschera. 
Per chi vuol vedere ora tutto è nitido...


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma quindi nemmeno Lazetic?
> poi per il difensore arriva più di una scusa che avevamo profetizzato, ''lo spazio a Kalulu'' e ''Torna Tomori''
> Povero Paolino in tutti i sensi


Si vabbè, ormai sono più prevedibili di un tiro di Insigne.


----------



## Bataille (23 Gennaio 2022)

Secondo me in estate, senza un reale impegno da parte della "società", lascia.


----------



## IDRIVE (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Boh. Io non so davvero che dire.
> 
> Per me Maldini era davvero l'unica speranza. *Ma se ci si mette pure lui...*


Scusa, fratello, ma non è che "ci si mette pure lui". Lui agisce in base alle disponibilità che la Società gli fornisce, a questo punto è chiaro che sono prossime allo zero. Anzi, con la sua consueta schiettezza ci ha evitato prese per il c.... stile Condor degli ultimi tempi con gli improbabili "Mister X" o con mantra del tipo: "Poche risorse per il mercato, Milan attento alle opportunità".


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2022)

Bataille ha scritto:


> Secondo me in estate, senza un reale impegno da parte della "società", lascia.



E farebbe pure bene. 

Io non credo che Maldini goda nell'arrivare secondo e nell'essere ricordato come il dirigente del Milan della seconda stella. Dell'Inter, però.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Per noi è una gara importante. Vogliamo rimanere aggrappati all'Inter e tenere distante la Juve per la Champions. Acquisti giovani o colpo grosso sul mercato alla Vlahovic? In questo mercato no. Non abbiamo la disponibilità nè per Vlahovic nè per uno inferiore. Poi vediamo a fine campionato. Con lo Spezia abbiamo giocato abbastanza per poter vincere. Avessimo vinto saremmo lì. Abbiamo una rosa profonda per lottare anche senza rinforzi: e questa è un'idea anche dell'area sportiva. Colpo in difesa? Non so. E' tornato Romagnoli e anche Calabria. L'emergenza sta finendo. Sta per tornare Tomori. Difficile prendere qualcuno che possa avere subito un impatto importante e poi togliere anche spazio a Kalulu. Non è stato possibile prendere uno utile per 7-8 anni. *Theo? Vicini al rinnovo.* Lo stadio? L'idea è quella di rifare completamente il campo nel giro di 13-14 giorni".



guardiamo i lati positivi, ha detto che con Theo siamo alle formalità. ALmeno quello, rinnovo fondamentale.


----------



## Djici (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Per noi è una gara importante. Vogliamo rimanere aggrappati all'Inter e tenere distante la Juve per la Champions. Acquisti giovani o colpo grosso sul mercato alla Vlahovic? In questo mercato no. Non abbiamo la disponibilità nè per Vlahovic nè per uno inferiore. Poi vediamo a fine campionato. Con lo Spezia abbiamo giocato abbastanza per poter vincere. Avessimo vinto saremmo lì. Abbiamo una rosa profonda per lottare anche senza rinforzi: e questa è un'idea anche dell'area sportiva. Colpo in difesa? Non so. E' tornato Romagnoli e anche Calabria. L'emergenza sta finendo. Sta per tornare Tomori. Difficile prendere qualcuno che possa avere subito un impatto importante e poi togliere anche spazio a Kalulu. Non è stato possibile prendere uno utile per 7-8 anni. *Theo? Vicini al rinnovo.* Lo stadio? L'idea è quella di rifare completamente il campo nel giro di 13-14 giorni".


Ha detto la verità : NON ABBIAMO LA DISPONIBILITÀ.
Non e questione di volere un rinforzo. E proprio che non ha l'autorizzazione per spendere mezzo euro.
E probabilmente che pure in estate invece di avere un budget da spendere sul mercato dovrà fare diminuire il costo della rosa.

Li voglio vedere su questa discussione uno ad uno i difensori di Elliott.
Leggere le loro scuse e sempre uno spasso.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Per noi è una gara importante. Vogliamo rimanere aggrappati all'Inter e tenere distante la Juve per la Champions. Acquisti giovani o colpo grosso sul mercato alla Vlahovic? In questo mercato no. *Non abbiamo la disponibilità *nè per Vlahovic nè per uno inferiore. Poi vediamo a fine campionato. Con lo Spezia abbiamo giocato abbastanza per poter vincere. Avessimo vinto saremmo lì. Abbiamo una rosa profonda per lottare anche senza rinforzi: e questa è un'idea anche dell'area sportiva. Colpo in difesa? Non so. E' tornato Romagnoli e anche Calabria. L'emergenza sta finendo. Sta per tornare Tomori. Difficile prendere qualcuno che possa avere subito un impatto importante e poi togliere anche spazio a Kalulu. Non è stato possibile prendere uno utile per 7-8 anni. Theo? Vicini al rinnovo*.* Lo stadio? L'idea è quella di rifare completamente il campo nel giro di 13-14 giorni".



Ecco la pura verità.


----------



## marcus1577 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Ecco a noi la bandiera quello del progetto serio ...
Quello della garanzia ...
Siete contenti?
I soldi e potere cambiano tutti


----------



## pazzomania (23 Gennaio 2022)

Forse sarò un illuso, anzi sicuramente.

Ma per me, se a fine campionato siamo di nuovo in CL, lo faremo l'investimento sul centravanti.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Non oso immaginare cosa sarà il mercato estivo senza la Champions...


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Per noi è una gara importante. Vogliamo rimanere aggrappati all'Inter e tenere distante la Juve per la Champions. Acquisti giovani o colpo grosso sul mercato alla Vlahovic? In questo mercato no. Non abbiamo la disponibilità nè per Vlahovic nè per uno inferiore. Poi vediamo a fine campionato. Con lo Spezia abbiamo giocato abbastanza per poter vincere. Avessimo vinto saremmo lì. Abbiamo una rosa profonda per lottare anche senza rinforzi: e questa è un'idea anche dell'area sportiva. Colpo in difesa? Non so. E' tornato Romagnoli e anche Calabria. L'emergenza sta finendo. Sta per tornare Tomori. Difficile prendere qualcuno che possa avere subito un impatto importante e poi togliere anche spazio a Kalulu. Non è stato possibile prendere uno utile per 7-8 anni. *Theo? Vicini al rinnovo.* Lo stadio? L'idea è quella di rifare completamente il campo nel giro di 13-14 giorni".



Il colmo è che poi c'è chi prende per il culo le melme gridando al fallimento...


----------



## Swaitak (23 Gennaio 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Non oso immaginare cosa sarà il mercato estivo senza la Champions...


una via di mezzo tra quello dell'estate scorsa e quello di adesso


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Ecco a noi la bandiera quello del progetto serio ...
> Quello della garanzia ...
> Siete contenti?
> I soldi e potere cambiano tutti



Non credo che lui sia contento di questa situazione.


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2022)

Ma quale poverino? lautamente stipendiato,con un figlio in rosa non si sa per quale motivo.
Prendesse le distanze da questi quattro farabutti come fece il Signor Zvone.
Ipocrita oltre che incompetente.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma quale poverino? lautamente stipendiato,con un figlio in rosa non si sa per quale motivo.
> Prendesse le distanze da questi quattro farabutti come fece il Signor Zvone.
> Ipocrita oltre che incompetente.



Sicuro che senza Maldini il Milan verrebbe gestito meglio?


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Gennaio 2022)

Io mi porto a casa anche le cose positive: 

- Theo fatta per il rinnovo
- FORSE può ancora arrivare un difensore centrale nelle ultime ore, ma non quelli utili per 7-8 anni che costano, vedi Bremer o Botman. 
- UN COLPO GROSSO alla vlahovic non arriverà in questo mercato. NON HA ESCLUSO possa arrivare a giugno, dove evidentemente un budget per l’attaccante ci sarà.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Per noi è una gara importante. Vogliamo rimanere aggrappati all'Inter e tenere distante la Juve per la Champions. Acquisti giovani o colpo grosso sul mercato alla Vlahovic? In questo mercato no. Non abbiamo la disponibilità nè per Vlahovic nè per uno inferiore. Poi vediamo a fine campionato. Con lo Spezia abbiamo giocato abbastanza per poter vincere. Avessimo vinto saremmo lì. Abbiamo una rosa profonda per lottare anche senza rinforzi: e questa è un'idea anche dell'area sportiva. Colpo in difesa? Non so. E' tornato Romagnoli e anche Calabria. L'emergenza sta finendo. Sta per tornare Tomori. Difficile prendere qualcuno che possa avere subito un impatto importante e poi togliere anche spazio a Kalulu. Non è stato possibile prendere uno utile per 7-8 anni. *Theo? Vicini al rinnovo.* Lo stadio? L'idea è quella di rifare completamente il campo nel giro di 13-14 giorni".



Direi che queste dichiarazioni facciano capire ampiamente quanto ne sappia la stampa sportiva italiana che suonava 'Botman' a ripetizione.


----------



## Viulento (23 Gennaio 2022)

se vuole riprendere un po' di credibilita' come bandiera, 
che si dimetta all'istante
e dica che quando scelse di entrare nel milan gli prospettarono un progetto diverso da quello che e' adesso.

altrimenti rimanga li sulla poltrona a mangiarsi le ultime briciole di orgoglio che gli sono rimaste.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Per noi è una gara importante. Vogliamo rimanere aggrappati all'Inter e tenere distante la Juve per la Champions. Acquisti giovani o colpo grosso sul mercato alla Vlahovic? In questo mercato no. Non abbiamo la disponibilità nè per Vlahovic nè per uno inferiore. Poi vediamo a fine campionato. Con lo Spezia abbiamo giocato abbastanza per poter vincere. Avessimo vinto saremmo lì. Abbiamo una rosa profonda per lottare anche senza rinforzi: e questa è un'idea anche dell'area sportiva. Colpo in difesa? Non so. E' tornato Romagnoli e anche Calabria. L'emergenza sta finendo. Sta per tornare Tomori. Difficile prendere qualcuno che possa avere subito un impatto importante e poi togliere anche spazio a Kalulu. Non è stato possibile prendere uno utile per 7-8 anni. *Theo? Vicini al rinnovo.* Lo stadio? L'idea è quella di rifare completamente il campo nel giro di 13-14 giorni".


.


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sicuro che senza Maldini il Milan verrebbe gestito meglio?


Deve prendere le distanze dagli strozzini. Altrimenti per me è parte del loro sistema. Poi se verrà gestito peggio passeremo a contestarli tutti i giorni sotto casa Milan,i quintali di pomodori li porto io dalla Puglia. Ma una bandiera come lui non può e non deve assecondarli.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> se vuole riprendere un po' di credibilita' come bandiera,
> che si dimetta all'istante
> e dica che quando scelse di entrare nel milan gli prospettarono un progetto diverso da quello che e' adesso.
> 
> altrimenti rimanga li sulla poltrona a mangiarsi le ultime briciole di orgoglio che gli sono rimaste.



Con le sue dimissioni cosa risolveremmo?


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Per noi è una gara importante. Vogliamo rimanere aggrappati all'Inter e tenere distante la Juve per la Champions. Acquisti giovani o colpo grosso sul mercato alla Vlahovic? In questo mercato no. Non abbiamo la disponibilità nè per Vlahovic nè per uno inferiore. Poi vediamo a fine campionato. Con lo Spezia abbiamo giocato abbastanza per poter vincere. Avessimo vinto saremmo lì. Abbiamo una rosa profonda per lottare anche senza rinforzi: e questa è un'idea anche dell'area sportiva. Colpo in difesa? Non so. E' tornato Romagnoli e anche Calabria. L'emergenza sta finendo. Sta per tornare Tomori. Difficile prendere qualcuno che possa avere subito un impatto importante e poi togliere anche spazio a Kalulu. Non è stato possibile prendere uno utile per 7-8 anni. *Theo? Vicini al rinnovo.* Lo stadio? L'idea è quella di rifare completamente il campo nel giro di 13-14 giorni".


.


----------



## Viulento (23 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Con le sue dimissioni cosa risolveremmo?


noi nulla, ma lui si riprende la faccia.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Deve prendere le distanze dagli strozzini. Altrimenti per me è parte del loro sistema. Poi se verrà gestito peggio passeremo a contestarli tutti i giorni sotto casa Milan. *Ma una bandiera come lui non può e non deve assecondarli.*



Se con lui che indubbiamente tiene al Milan la proprietà è così tirata figuriamoci con qualcun altro.


----------



## claudiop77 (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Per noi è una gara importante. Vogliamo rimanere aggrappati all'Inter e tenere distante la Juve per la Champions. Acquisti giovani o colpo grosso sul mercato alla Vlahovic? In questo mercato no. Non abbiamo la disponibilità nè per Vlahovic nè per uno inferiore. Poi vediamo a fine campionato. Con lo Spezia abbiamo giocato abbastanza per poter vincere. Avessimo vinto saremmo lì. Abbiamo una rosa profonda per lottare anche senza rinforzi: e questa è un'idea anche dell'area sportiva. Colpo in difesa? Non so. E' tornato Romagnoli e anche Calabria. L'emergenza sta finendo. Sta per tornare Tomori. Difficile prendere qualcuno che possa avere subito un impatto importante e poi togliere anche spazio a Kalulu. Non è stato possibile prendere uno utile per 7-8 anni. *Theo? Vicini al rinnovo.* Lo stadio? L'idea è quella di rifare completamente il campo nel giro di 13-14 giorni".


Credo che il Milan in questo mercato prenderebbe solo in prestito con diritto di riscatto e non un tappabuchi alla Meité ma uno che possa avere un futuro nel Milan. Se un'occasione del genere non si crea allora non si farà nulla.
L'emergenza numerica sta per finire, poi ovvio che il margine di miglioramento in diversi ruoli ci sarebbe.
Spero che ci stiamo muovendo già per l'estate perchè sarebbero necessari diversi investimenti, oltre a dover rimpiazzare Kessie.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> noi nulla, ma lui si riprende la faccia.



Appunto, saprà lui se e quando lasciare.


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se con lui che indubbiamente tiene al Milan la proprietà è così tirata figuriamoci con qualcun altro.


Non è mai partita una contestazione perché c'è lui. Ci fosse un Sabatini al suo posto,un Leonardo,un Mirabelli saresti il primo ad azzannarlo dopo una dichiarazione del genere.


----------



## Viulento (23 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Appunto, saprà lui se e quando lasciare.


dici? mi sa' che e' piu' legato ai soldi, suoi e del figlio, che al milan e la sua faccia.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Gennaio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Deve prendere le distanze dagli strozzini. Altrimenti per me è parte del loro sistema. Poi se verrà gestito peggio passeremo a contestarli tutti i giorni sotto casa Milan,i quintali di pomodori li porto io dalla Puglia. Ma una bandiera come lui non può e non deve assecondarli.


temo che con Maldini fuori , ci troveremo Gazidis fisso a Milanello ad insegnare eco-sostenibilità.. ho i brividi


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Non è mai partita una contestazione perché c'è lui. Ci fosse un Sabatini al suo posto,un Leonardo,un Mirabelli saresti il primo ad azzannarlo dopo una dichiarazione del genere.



Ok, e con le contestazioni cosa otterremmo? La proprietà questa è.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Per noi è una gara importante. Vogliamo rimanere aggrappati all'Inter e tenere distante la Juve per la Champions. Acquisti giovani o colpo grosso sul mercato alla Vlahovic? In questo mercato no. Non abbiamo la disponibilità nè per Vlahovic nè per uno inferiore. Poi vediamo a fine campionato. Con lo Spezia abbiamo giocato abbastanza per poter vincere. Avessimo vinto saremmo lì. Abbiamo una rosa profonda per lottare anche senza rinforzi: e questa è un'idea anche dell'area sportiva. Colpo in difesa? Non so. E' tornato Romagnoli e anche Calabria. L'emergenza sta finendo. Sta per tornare Tomori. Difficile prendere qualcuno che possa avere subito un impatto importante e poi togliere anche spazio a Kalulu. Non è stato possibile prendere uno utile per 7-8 anni. *Theo? Vicini al rinnovo.* Lo stadio? L'idea è quella di rifare completamente il campo nel giro di 13-14 giorni".


Il più grande milanista di sempre ridotto a fare le dichiarazioni di un Galliani qualsiasi.

Conferma che non vale la pena farsi il sangue amaro per questi. Se non interessa a loro...


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Per noi è una gara importante. Vogliamo rimanere aggrappati all'Inter e tenere distante la Juve per la Champions. Acquisti giovani o colpo grosso sul mercato alla Vlahovic? In questo mercato no. Non abbiamo la disponibilità nè per Vlahovic nè per uno inferiore. Poi vediamo a fine campionato. Con lo Spezia abbiamo giocato abbastanza per poter vincere. Avessimo vinto saremmo lì. Abbiamo una rosa profonda per lottare anche senza rinforzi: e questa è un'idea anche dell'area sportiva. Colpo in difesa? Non so. E' tornato Romagnoli e anche Calabria. L'emergenza sta finendo. Sta per tornare Tomori. Difficile prendere qualcuno che possa avere subito un impatto importante e poi togliere anche spazio a Kalulu. Non è stato possibile prendere uno utile per 7-8 anni. *Theo? Vicini al rinnovo.* Lo stadio? L'idea è quella di rifare completamente il campo nel giro di 13-14 giorni".


Era chiaro che fosse così.. Come al solito Paolo ci mette la faccia e non illude i tifosi.. Magari c'è nostalgia dei sorrisoni del gallo prima di portarci de Jong o di andare a citofonare da destro..


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> temo che con Maldini fuori , ci troveremo Gazidis fisso a Milanello ad insegnare eco-sostenibilità.. ho i brividi


Poi però dovrebbero allenarsi al campo coperto a vita e sperare che con il covid ci siano sempre 5000 tifosi allo stadio.

Oh posso capire gli strozzini,la bandiera che si rassegna per suoi interessi,ma se anche a voi interessa essere una Lazio chiunque affaracci vostri.
Il Mio Milan è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> dici? mi sa' che e' piu' legato ai soldi, suoi e del figlio, che al milan e la sua faccia.



Se è legato ai soldi o meno non sta a me dirlo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Per noi è una gara importante. Vogliamo rimanere aggrappati all'Inter e tenere distante la Juve per la Champions. Acquisti giovani o colpo grosso sul mercato alla Vlahovic? In questo mercato no. Non abbiamo la disponibilità nè per Vlahovic nè per uno inferiore. Poi vediamo a fine campionato. Con lo Spezia abbiamo giocato abbastanza per poter vincere. Avessimo vinto saremmo lì. Abbiamo una rosa profonda per lottare anche senza rinforzi: e questa è un'idea anche dell'area sportiva. Colpo in difesa? Non so. E' tornato Romagnoli e anche Calabria. L'emergenza sta finendo. Sta per tornare Tomori. Difficile prendere qualcuno che possa avere subito un impatto importante e poi togliere anche spazio a Kalulu. Non è stato possibile prendere uno utile per 7-8 anni. *Theo? Vicini al rinnovo.* Lo stadio? L'idea è quella di rifare completamente il campo nel giro di 13-14 giorni".


Mamma mia che depressione, c’era una volta il Milan. Fortuna che aveva detto che qualora non avesse visto volontà di tornare in alto in tempi decenti se ne sarebbe andato. Nè Vlahovic nè uno inferiore: scordiamoci David, Adeyemi, Gouiri… questi vogliono spendere meno di dieci milioni per rinforzare l’attacco…


----------



## Viulento (23 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se è legato ai soldi o meno non sta a me dirlo.


lo sta dimostrando lui per adesso.


----------



## Solo (23 Gennaio 2022)

Non c'è una lira, ma si era capito chiaramente.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Per noi è una gara importante. Vogliamo rimanere aggrappati all'Inter e tenere distante la Juve per la Champions. Acquisti giovani o colpo grosso sul mercato alla Vlahovic? In questo mercato no. Non abbiamo la disponibilità nè per Vlahovic nè per uno inferiore. Poi vediamo a fine campionato. Con lo Spezia abbiamo giocato abbastanza per poter vincere. Avessimo vinto saremmo lì. Abbiamo una rosa profonda per lottare anche senza rinforzi: e questa è un'idea anche dell'area sportiva. Colpo in difesa? Non so. E' tornato Romagnoli e anche Calabria. L'emergenza sta finendo. Sta per tornare Tomori. Difficile prendere qualcuno che possa avere subito un impatto importante e poi togliere anche spazio a Kalulu. Non è stato possibile prendere uno utile per 7-8 anni. *Theo? Vicini al rinnovo.* Lo stadio? L'idea è quella di rifare completamente il campo nel giro di 13-14 giorni".


Tradotto: non ci sono o non si vogliono spendere subito i soldi che il Lille chiede per Botman.


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Per noi è una gara importante. Vogliamo rimanere aggrappati all'Inter e tenere distante la Juve per la Champions. Acquisti giovani o colpo grosso sul mercato alla Vlahovic? In questo mercato no. Non abbiamo la disponibilità nè per Vlahovic nè per uno inferiore. Poi vediamo a fine campionato. Con lo Spezia abbiamo giocato abbastanza per poter vincere. Avessimo vinto saremmo lì. Abbiamo una rosa profonda per lottare anche senza rinforzi: e questa è un'idea anche dell'area sportiva. Colpo in difesa? Non so. E' tornato Romagnoli e anche Calabria. L'emergenza sta finendo. Sta per tornare Tomori. Difficile prendere qualcuno che possa avere subito un impatto importante e poi togliere anche spazio a Kalulu. Non è stato possibile prendere uno utile per 7-8 anni. *Theo? Vicini al rinnovo.* Lo stadio? L'idea è quella di rifare completamente il campo nel giro di 13-14 giorni".


Almeno con Galliani lo slogan era "non arriva nessuno se non esce nessuno" (qualcuno arrivava) qua con questa schifosissima proprietà è "non arriva nessuno anche se esce qualcuno"


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dai Maldini...togliere lo spazio a Kalulu come problema non si può sentire...


anche perchè lo mettono proprio come ultima ruota del carro se mancano tutti, solo gabbia è dietro di lui......


----------



## kekkopot (23 Gennaio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Sguardo abbastanza triste. Che delusione Maldini.


Da quello che dice sembra proprio che la proprietà abbia chiuso i rubinetti.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Gennaio 2022)

Devono assolutamente vendere a qualcuno interessato a vincere qualcosa


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2022)

evitiamo i teatrini. maldini è al milan da 4 anni e se non ha ancora capito come ragiona la società mi sa che gli manca qualche venerdì. e non mi sembra il tipo.
io lo ho capito da anni che questi i soldi extra non li tirano fuori e non ho mai messo piede a milanello.
sapevamo benissimo che non avrebbero tirato fuori un euro quest'inverno, e tireranno fuori pochissimo quest'estate, come la scorsa del resto.


----------



## Giangy (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Per noi è una gara importante. Vogliamo rimanere aggrappati all'Inter e tenere distante la Juve per la Champions. Acquisti giovani o colpo grosso sul mercato alla Vlahovic? In questo mercato no. Non abbiamo la disponibilità nè per Vlahovic nè per uno inferiore. Poi vediamo a fine campionato. Con lo Spezia abbiamo giocato abbastanza per poter vincere. Avessimo vinto saremmo lì. Abbiamo una rosa profonda per lottare anche senza rinforzi: e questa è un'idea anche dell'area sportiva. Colpo in difesa? Non so. E' tornato Romagnoli e anche Calabria. L'emergenza sta finendo. Sta per tornare Tomori. Difficile prendere qualcuno che possa avere subito un impatto importante e poi togliere anche spazio a Kalulu. Non è stato possibile prendere uno utile per 7-8 anni. *Theo? Vicini al rinnovo.* Lo stadio? L'idea è quella di rifare completamente il campo nel giro di 13-14 giorni".


Se si farà lo stadio, si spera in tempi brevi, spero che gli strozzini mollano. Se non sarà uno sceicco, mi va bene anche un magnate russo.


----------



## diavolo (23 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> evitiamo i teatrini. maldini è al milan da 4 anni e se non ha ancora capito come ragiona la società mi sa che gli manca qualche venerdì. e non mi sembra il tipo.
> io lo ho capito da anni che questi i soldi extra non li tirano fuori e non ho mai messo piede a milanello.
> sapevamo benissimo che non avrebbero tirato fuori un euro quest'inverno, e tireranno fuori pochissimo quest'estate, come la scorsa del resto.


Pensa che sei stato a Milanello le stesse volte di Paul Singer.


----------



## cris (23 Gennaio 2022)

Fino a che non ci vendono ad un riccone, non ce trippa per gatti


----------



## JoKeR (23 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il doppio infortunio di kjaer e Tomori ha fatto cadere la maschera.
> Per chi vuol vedere ora tutto è nitido...


Maldini è diventato il peggior Galliani, con le dovute proporzioni.
In estate, se i buchi rimarranno, si deve dimettere,
Proprietà assente, ben peggio di una dirigenza balbettante.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Fino a che non ci vendono ad un riccone, non ce trippa per gatti


il punto è che nonostante proclami di sponsor ecc ecc bruciamo ancora poco meno di 10M al mese.
non so se mi spiego.
covid o non covid è così. vediamo a giugno, ma non saremo mai a zero ed anche se fosse non vorranno tornare subito col segno meno, quindi cuore in pace.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Per noi è una gara importante. Vogliamo rimanere aggrappati all'Inter e tenere distante la Juve per la Champions. Acquisti giovani o colpo grosso sul mercato alla Vlahovic? In questo mercato no. Non abbiamo la disponibilità nè per Vlahovic nè per uno inferiore. Poi vediamo a fine campionato. Con lo Spezia abbiamo giocato abbastanza per poter vincere. Avessimo vinto saremmo lì. Abbiamo una rosa profonda per lottare anche senza rinforzi: e questa è un'idea anche dell'area sportiva. Colpo in difesa? Non so. E' tornato Romagnoli e anche Calabria. L'emergenza sta finendo. Sta per tornare Tomori. Difficile prendere qualcuno che possa avere subito un impatto importante e poi togliere anche spazio a Kalulu. Non è stato possibile prendere uno utile per 7-8 anni. *Theo? Vicini al rinnovo.* Lo stadio? L'idea è quella di rifare completamente il campo nel giro di 13-14 giorni".



Questi non faranno mercato nemmeno la prossima estate.


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il punto è che nonostante proclami di sponsor ecc ecc bruciamo ancora poco meno di 10M al mese.
> non so se mi spiego.
> covid o non covid è così. vediamo a giugno, ma non saremo mai a zero ed anche se fosse non vorranno tornare subito col segno meno, quindi cuore in pace.


Inutile pensare al mercato se chiudiamo con delle perdite di 90 milioni Annue vs la loro aspettativa di chiudere il bilancio in pari. Noi puntiamo a rinforzarci continuamente al di là dei costi, loro puntano a recuperare ancora 90 milioni l’anno. Tutto qua…


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2022)

Vedo più di qualcuno meno evoluto del solito. Bene iniziare ad aprire gli occhi anche voi...


----------



## Djici (23 Gennaio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Da quello che dice sembra proprio che la proprietà abbia chiuso i rubinetti.


Chiuso? E quando mai l'hanno aperti?


----------



## Miro (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Per noi è una gara importante. Vogliamo rimanere aggrappati all'Inter e tenere distante la Juve per la Champions. Acquisti giovani o colpo grosso sul mercato alla Vlahovic? In questo mercato no. Non abbiamo la disponibilità nè per Vlahovic nè per uno inferiore. Poi vediamo a fine campionato. Con lo Spezia abbiamo giocato abbastanza per poter vincere. Avessimo vinto saremmo lì. Abbiamo una rosa profonda per lottare anche senza rinforzi: e questa è un'idea anche dell'area sportiva. Colpo in difesa? Non so. E' tornato Romagnoli e anche Calabria. L'emergenza sta finendo. Sta per tornare Tomori. Difficile prendere qualcuno che possa avere subito un impatto importante e poi togliere anche spazio a Kalulu. Non è stato possibile prendere uno utile per 7-8 anni. *Theo? Vicini al rinnovo.* Lo stadio? L'idea è quella di rifare completamente il campo nel giro di 13-14 giorni".


La differenza tra una società ambiziosa (Inter) ed una a cui interessano solo i soldi. Finchè rimarranno i rabbini, vinceremo solo lo scudetto del bilancio.


----------



## Garrincha (23 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questi non faranno mercato nemmeno la prossima estate.


Dipende, se si arriva tra le prime quattro con i soldi Champions venti o quaranta milioni verranno stanziati, bisogna vedere però lo spazio salariale perché per un Kessie che va ci sarebbero gli aumenti di Hernandez e Leao forse


----------



## Garrincha (23 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Inutile pensare al mercato se chiudiamo con delle perdite di 90 milioni Annue vs la loro aspettativa di chiudere il bilancio in pari. Noi puntiamo a rinforzarci continuamente al di là dei costi, loro puntano a recuperare ancora 90 milioni l’anno. Tutto qua…


Questo, ma si dovrebbe saperlo, non faranno mai mercati in perdita, se arriva un Vlahovic è perché hanno venduto Theo e Leao


----------



## rossonerosud (23 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok, e con le contestazioni cosa otterremmo? La proprietà questa è.


Le contestazioni sono inutili, c'è un metodo molto semplice per smuovere le cose: disertare lo stadio, non comprare merchandising Milan, disdire gli abbonamenti tv. Se gli manca l'acqua vedrai se vendono o no.


----------



## kekkopot (23 Gennaio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Chiuso? E quando mai l'hanno aperti?


Vado a memoria
Paquetà 40mln
Higuain / Caldara 36mln
Piottek 35mln
Tomori 28 mln
Leao 28mln
Ibra ( per lo stipendio e non per il cartellino)
Teo 25mln
Tonali 40mln
Maignan 16mln
e poi acquisti minori.

è chiaro che se sperperi tra Paquetà, Higuain, Piantek quasi o più di 100mln la colpa non è propriamente della società ma principalmente della dirigenza.
Non sono pro elliot anzi spero vadano via il prima possibile perchè non mi piace il modo in cui viene gestito il Milan, però oggettivamente non si può dire che i soldi non gli abbiano *mai* tirati fuori.


----------



## Djici (23 Gennaio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Vado a memoria
> Paquetà 40mln
> Higuain / Caldara 36mln
> Piottek 35mln
> ...


Sbagli COMPLETAMENTE.
Ogni giocatore che stai citando e arrivato in ambito di una diminuzione dei costi..
Se hai un mutuo di 1000 euro al mese per 20 anni e poi cedi quel bene per comprarne uno nuovo con un mutuo di 700 euro al mese per 20 anni cosa fai, vai a dire che HAI SPESO o che hai RISPARMIATO?


----------



## enigmistic02 (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Per noi è una gara importante. Vogliamo rimanere aggrappati all'Inter e tenere distante la Juve per la Champions. Acquisti giovani o colpo grosso sul mercato alla Vlahovic? In questo mercato no. Non abbiamo la disponibilità nè per Vlahovic nè per uno inferiore. Poi vediamo a fine campionato. Con lo Spezia abbiamo giocato abbastanza per poter vincere. Avessimo vinto saremmo lì. Abbiamo una rosa profonda per lottare anche senza rinforzi: e questa è un'idea anche dell'area sportiva. Colpo in difesa? Non so. E' tornato Romagnoli e anche Calabria. L'emergenza sta finendo. Sta per tornare Tomori. Difficile prendere qualcuno che possa avere subito un impatto importante e poi togliere anche spazio a Kalulu. Non è stato possibile prendere uno utile per 7-8 anni. *Theo? Vicini al rinnovo.* Lo stadio? L'idea è quella di rifare completamente il campo nel giro di 13-14 giorni".


Mi potrebbe stare anche bene il discorso sul difensore. Certamente non che non si possa migliorare questa squadra da trequarti in su.

E' uscito Conti, doveva uscire anche Castillejo e si DOVEVA prendere un giocatore per il centrodestra offensivo: anche stasera si è visto che attacchiamo solo da un lato. Non abbiamo giocatori che puntano l'area, solo Leao e Theo a rimorchio NON possono bastare. L'Inter ne ha5 o 6 che vanno dentro, noi abbiamo tutta gente che giostra fra le linee e non si butta MAI.


----------



## uolfetto (23 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Le contestazioni sono inutili, c'è un metodo molto semplice per smuovere le cose: disertare lo stadio, non comprare merchandising Milan, disdire gli abbonamenti tv. Se gli manca l'acqua vedrai se vendono o no.


Queste che dici giustamente tu sono le cose che il tifoso che pensi (del tutto legittimamente) che il Milan sia gestito in maniera inaccettabile può fare per esprimere la sua disapprovazione. Secondo me invece scrivere/dire sempre la stessa cosa nelle discussioni tra tifosi per due anni serve solo a farsi il sangue amaro e ha zero utilità.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Forse il karma colpisce pure romagnoli
se salta 1 mese si promuove un giovane?


----------



## gabri65 (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Per noi è una gara importante. Vogliamo rimanere aggrappati all'Inter e tenere distante la Juve per la Champions. Acquisti giovani o colpo grosso sul mercato alla Vlahovic? In questo mercato no. Non abbiamo la disponibilità nè per Vlahovic nè per uno inferiore. Poi vediamo a fine campionato. Con lo Spezia abbiamo giocato abbastanza per poter vincere. Avessimo vinto saremmo lì. Abbiamo una rosa profonda per lottare anche senza rinforzi: e questa è un'idea anche dell'area sportiva. Colpo in difesa? Non so. E' tornato Romagnoli e anche Calabria. L'emergenza sta finendo. Sta per tornare Tomori. Difficile prendere qualcuno che possa avere subito un impatto importante e poi togliere anche spazio a Kalulu. Non è stato possibile prendere uno utile per 7-8 anni. *Theo? Vicini al rinnovo.* Lo stadio? L'idea è quella di rifare completamente il campo nel giro di 13-14 giorni".



Via quei musi lunghi, dai, Elliott ha rinforzato la propria posizione dentro Twitta, le cose che contano. Chi l'ha detto che siamo poveracci?

Molto vogliono che Maldini si levi di torno, bene, vedremo cosa succede poi con un altro più "professionale" e questi delinquenti ebrei sempre al timone.

Voglio proprio divertirmi.


----------



## sampapot (23 Gennaio 2022)

vero...c'è poca liquidità...o almeno così vogliono far credere e non penso che siamo competitivi...ci mancano sempre 3-4 titolari...con 3 innesti di peso (uno per reparto) si potrebbe fare il salto di qualità...invece niente...immobilismo...evidentemente non vogliono vincere


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Per noi è una gara importante. Vogliamo rimanere aggrappati all'Inter e tenere distante la Juve per la Champions. Acquisti giovani o colpo grosso sul mercato alla Vlahovic? In questo mercato no. Non abbiamo la disponibilità nè per Vlahovic nè per uno inferiore. Poi vediamo a fine campionato. Con lo Spezia abbiamo giocato abbastanza per poter vincere. Avessimo vinto saremmo lì. Abbiamo una rosa profonda per lottare anche senza rinforzi: e questa è un'idea anche dell'area sportiva. Colpo in difesa? Non so. E' tornato Romagnoli e anche Calabria. L'emergenza sta finendo. Sta per tornare Tomori. Difficile prendere qualcuno che possa avere subito un impatto importante e poi togliere anche spazio a Kalulu. Non è stato possibile prendere uno utile per 7-8 anni. *Theo? Vicini al rinnovo.* Lo stadio? L'idea è quella di rifare completamente il campo nel giro di 13-14 giorni".


Paolo ma cosa mi stai diventando, ti prego... Fatti sentire.
Quest'estate è l'ultima chiamata, se rabbinano anche a sto giro con il bilancio ultra in salute e gli introiti CL, abbandona la nave come Boban, non umiliarti per loro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Paolo ma cosa mi stai diventando, ti prego... Fatti sentire.
> Quest'estate è l'ultima chiamata, se rabbinano anche a sto giro con il bilancio ultra in salute e gli introiti CL, abbandona la nave come Boban, non umiliarti per loro.


Scusate però la smettiamo Co sto boban che avrebbe mollato la nave? Zvone è stato licenziato per averla fatta fuori dal vaso non si è dimesso.. E anche lui ha fatto i suoi errori eh, era il primo sostenitore di gianpollo


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque lo ripeto allo sfinimento.
Questa squadra ha 5 lacune grosse da colmare quest'estate 

1) Difensore semititolare che sostituisca Romagnoli (rinnovarlo sarebbe un crimine) 
2) Centrocampista centrale che sostituisca Kessiè (ormai andato) 
3) Un dannato esterno destro titolare a cui Saele possa fare da riserva 
4) Un trequartista titolare che possa spostare Diaz in panchina 
5) UNA STRAMALEDETTA PUNTA (che sostituisca Ibra che voglio sperare non rinnovino)

Considerando che con ogni probabilità lo slot per centrocampista e trequartista saranno occupati dai rientri di Pobega e Adli, mi può anche stare bene ma le altre 3 lacune vanno assolutamente colmate, senza se e senza ma, con 3 acquisti da 20-30 milioni l'uno. 
O in alternativa piuttosto si prenda Belotti a zero al posto di Ibra e due ottimi giocatori tra esterno destro e difensore centrale, perchè le risorse ci sono alla grande. 
Lasciando così il grande acquisto della punta per l'estate 2023 quando scadrà il contratto di Giroud.

Ma dio mio, NON SI PERMETTANO di grattarsi le balle quest'estate col payroll ai minimi storici e il fatturato in netto aumento, perchè nel caso vorrebbe dire che ci usano come bancomat e andrebbero cacciati "con mazze e pietre", roba che dovranno avere paura di mettere piede a milano.
Quest'estate è l'ultima chiamata, e ve lo dice uno che è sempre stato dalla parte della proprietà.
Ma la disponibilità c'è eccome bilancio alla mano, le scuse stanno a 0. Li aspetto al varco (maldini compreso, non sia complice di questa porcata o è peggio di tutti gli altri, e lo dico col cuore che sanguina)


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (23 Gennaio 2022)

Secondo me è il caso di fare una bella manifestazione da tifosi incazzati sotto casa Milan! Bisogna farsi sentire e mettere un po’ di pepe al culo alla società, bisogna farli uscire dalla loro confort zone e dal loro immobilismo sul mercato! A loro interessa solo il pareggio di bilancio per poi rivendere, chiediamo a gran voce di velocizzare questo processo!


----------



## Manue (23 Gennaio 2022)

Più chiaro di così…
Il Milan spende i soldi che si può permettere da bilancio… ora è 0.


----------



## LucACM9 (23 Gennaio 2022)

MARO MILANISTA ha scritto:


> Secondo me è il caso di fare una bella manifestazione da tifosi incazzati sotto casa Milan! Bisogna farsi sentire e mettere un po’ di pepe al culo alla società, bisogna farli uscire dalla loro confort zone e dal loro immobilismo sul mercato! A loro interessa solo il pareggio di bilancio per poi rivendere, chiediamo a gran voce di velocizzare questo processo!


È un fondo di investimento, cosa ci aspettiamo. Le contestazioni vanno fatte in primo luogo alla proprietà, poi a dirigenti, allenatori, giocatori. Il pesce puzza sempre dalla testa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2022)

MARO MILANISTA ha scritto:


> Secondo me è il caso di fare una bella manifestazione da tifosi incazzati sotto casa Milan! Bisogna farsi sentire e mettere un po’ di pepe al culo alla società, bisogna farli uscire dalla loro confort zone e dal loro immobilismo sul mercato! A loro interessa solo il pareggio di bilancio per poi rivendere, chiediamo a gran voce di velocizzare questo processo!


Addirittura le manifestazioni sotto casa Milan, siamo secondi e dovremmo fare cose che non si sono viste manco con l'ultimo nano al comando.. Che robe..
Comunque riguardo all'immobilismo sul mercato non guardo nemmeno l'Inter ma mi dite chi hanno preso Napoli e Juve? 
Poi guardiamo l'anno scorso, probabilmente memori dell'inutilita di prendere gente come manzo o meite hanno scelto di non fare operazioni tappabuchi..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Gennaio 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Più chiaro di così…
> Il Milan spende i soldi che si può permettere da bilancio… ora è 0.



però non ha detto esattammente questo in diretta eh. Ha detto che o si fa un investimento per 5 anni o non ha senso mettere una pezza quando hai 4 difensori con Tomori che rientra tra 20 giorni. E alla fine è un ragionamento che ci sta anche posticipare l'acquisto in estate. Poi è chiaro a tutti che serve alzare l'asticella. Al posto di Ibra, di Messias, di Romagnoli (tutti a scadenza) servono giocatori forti, serve anche un 10. Almeno quattro innesti che alzino il livello.


----------



## Davidoff (24 Gennaio 2022)

La prossima estate è la resa dei conti, se si continua a non colmare nessuna lacuna non hanno più alcuna scusa, Maldini stesso dovrebbe dimettersi, è assurdo vedere i cugini indebitati continuare a distanziarci senza fare nulla.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque visto che Kalulu da centrale sta rispondendo bene è inutile buttare via soldi per il Bocchetti di turno, se non si può prendere di meglio.

Il discorso di Maldini è sostanzialmente questo.


----------



## Giek (24 Gennaio 2022)

Rispetterò sempre Maldini però mi ricordo le sue interviste quando non era in società. Criticava, giustamente, dicendo che il Milan meritava ben altri palcoscenici.
Adesso invece parla come un consumato aziendalista. Mi sarei aspettato più coraggio. Se capisci che l’obiettivo della proprietà è quello di vivacchiare, alzi la mano, esprimi il tuo dissenso e te ne vai.
Io con gli strozzini di Elio non ci vorrei avere a che fare


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Addirittura le manifestazioni sotto casa Milan, siamo secondi e dovremmo fare cose che non si sono viste manco con l'ultimo nano al comando.. Che robe..
> Comunque riguardo all'immobilismo sul mercato non guardo nemmeno l'Inter ma mi dite chi hanno preso Napoli e Juve?
> Poi guardiamo l'anno scorso, probabilmente memori dell'inutilita di prendere gente come manzo o meite hanno scelto di non fare operazioni tappabuchi..


Che poi è proprio quello che ha detto Maldini, letteralmente.
Se bisogna prendere un tappabuchi che viene da una squadra dove non gioca mai, necessita di settimane per entrare in condizione, con la certezza che a giugno lo rispedisci indietro non ha senso. Questo ha detto.

In fondo è la lezione appresa da Meite e Marione.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Gennaio 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Comunque visto che Kalulu da centrale sta rispondendo bene è inutile buttare via soldi per il Bocchetti di turno, se non si può prendere di meglio.
> 
> Il discorso di Maldini è sostanzialmente questo.


Esatto il discorso è quello.

Casomai il punto è che non si può o non si vuole spendere per prendere subito Botman, anche questo ha detto Maldini tra le righe.


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Gennaio 2022)

A gennaio vada come vada, ma a giugno mi aspetto che via Ibra, Romagnoli, Kessie, Messias, Florenzi arrivino dei calciatori veri, da Milan.
E mi attendo anche i rinnovi di Theo bennacer e leao (difficile, ma anche rinnovare lautaro lo era..)


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2022)

Mamma mia quanta negatività, a leggervi pare che siamo sull orale della serie B.

Maignan
Calabria Tomori Romagnoli Theo 
Kessie Tonali 
Messias Diaz Leao
Giroud

ma vi ricordate dov’eravamo 2 anni fa ? Chi giocava ?
A questa formazione sopra metti 2 giocatori buoni/ buonissimi e vinci il campionato in carrozza. 
Basta negatività !!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia quanta negatività, a leggervi pare che siamo sull orale della serie B.
> 
> Maignan
> Calabria Tomori Romagnoli Theo
> ...



Quando li metti? Nel duemilamai? Tra l'altro ne devi mettere quattro non due considerando che Romagnoli non è un calciatore, Kessie è un ex, Gidoud è agli sgoccioli e Messias è Messias... Sorvolando su Diaz che anche lui sta tradendo le aspettative dopo un buon avvio


----------



## MagicBox (24 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia quanta negatività, a leggervi pare che siamo sull orale della serie B.
> 
> Maignan
> Calabria Tomori Romagnoli Theo
> ...



Sono d’accordo, in estate da quella formazione mancherà Kessie e forse Romagnoli, però a centrocampo avremo Adli+Pobega… ci vuole un difensore buono e una *punta forte* (non alla Belotti, per dire) e il campionato ce lo giochiamo


----------



## folletto (24 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Per noi è una gara importante. Vogliamo rimanere aggrappati all'Inter e tenere distante la Juve per la Champions. Acquisti giovani o colpo grosso sul mercato alla Vlahovic? In questo mercato no. Non abbiamo la disponibilità nè per Vlahovic nè per uno inferiore. Poi vediamo a fine campionato. Con lo Spezia abbiamo giocato abbastanza per poter vincere. Avessimo vinto saremmo lì. Abbiamo una rosa profonda per lottare anche senza rinforzi: e questa è un'idea anche dell'area sportiva. Colpo in difesa? Non so. E' tornato Romagnoli e anche Calabria. L'emergenza sta finendo. Sta per tornare Tomori. Difficile prendere qualcuno che possa avere subito un impatto importante e poi togliere anche spazio a Kalulu. Non è stato possibile prendere uno utile per 7-8 anni. *Theo? Vicini al rinnovo.* Lo stadio? L'idea è quella di rifare completamente il campo nel giro di 13-14 giorni".



Che non c'erano soldi a disposizione per il mercato si era capito, il brutto è che ce ne saranno pochi a giugno in caso di qualificazione CL e niente in caso di non piazzamento nei primi 4 posti. Situazione "non bella" quindi; bisogna sostituire Kessie e per farlo ci vogliono soldi, abbiamo visto quanto ci sta mancando (non credevo ma è così), serve un centravanti Vero, bisognerà sostituire Romagnoli (e chissà come rientrerà Kjaer dall'infortunio) e bisognerà anche trovare un titolare a destra e un trequartista......tutto questo per un preventivo di? Almeno 100 milioni? Mia soluzione per ridurre un pò i costi (e non solo per quello)? Cambiare modulo e giocare con tre in mediana, ma comunque senza soldi di strada ne fai poca e le chiacchiere stanno a zero con Maldini o con chiunque altro, la bacchetta magica non ce l'ha nessuno e io Paolino me lo tengo, anche se non mi dispiacerebbe che mandasse a quel paese i Singer, Gazidis e compagnia bella.
PS per me il mister andrebbe cambiato (per quanto tempo hanno rinnovato sto genio della panca?) ma il discorso è sempre quello, uno bravo senza investire soldi per una rosa più competitiva, e per lui, non viene.
Non ci resta che sperare nello stadio nuovo in tempi decenti e in una società ambiziosa ma Seria, ce ne vorrà di tempo per uscire dal nostro stato depressivo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2022)

MagicBox ha scritto:


> Sono d’accordo, in estate da quella formazione mancherà Kessie e forse Romagnoli, però a centrocampo avremo Adli+Pobega… ci vuole un difensore buono e una *punta forte* (non alla Belotti, per dire) e il campionato ce lo giochiamo


Ma certo, concordo pienamente. 
Maldini dice sempre la verità ( anche scomoda), probabilmente qualcuno preferirebbe le palle e i sogni non realizzabili


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusate però la smettiamo Co sto boban che avrebbe mollato la nave? Zvone è stato licenziato per averla fatta fuori dal vaso non si è dimesso.. E anche lui ha fatto i suoi errori eh, era il primo sostenitore di gianpollo


Ooooooh incredibile. Qualcuno che lo dice. Va bene non essere contenti di elliot ma da qui a difendere il portaborse di ceferin ce ne passa. Uno che alla prima esperienza da dirigente guadagnava più di marotta e ausilio. Uno che voleva così bene al Milan che ha fatto una causa milionaria alla società. Per favore lasciamo fuori il venditore di merluzzi croato dalle cose concrete del Milan. Quello è buono si e no per andare nel salotto di caressa a sparare cavolate


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia quanta negatività, a leggervi pare che siamo sull orale della serie B.
> 
> Maignan
> Calabria Tomori Romagnoli Theo
> ...


Sono d’accordo sulla negatività ma a questa squadra di innesti ne servono 5 non 2. (Sostituto romagnoli e Kessie, ala destra trequartista e punta titolari!)
E 5 innesti si titolari non li metti dentro in una sessione di mercato


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Sono d’accordo sulla negatività ma a questa squadra di innesti ne servono 5 non 2. (Sostituto romagnoli e Kessie, ala destra trequartista e punta titolari!)
> E 5 innesti si titolari non li metti dentro in una sessione di mercato


Allora vanno chiarite 2 cose :
- il Milan non ha extrabudget per il mercato 
- ci vuole tempo

ovvismente le due cose sopra son collegate, se il milan avesse un bilancio a 0 potrebbe spendere 70 milioni per la punta.
Stiamo ancora sotto ad un ponte con il bilancio quindi fino a quando non si sistema si vedranno solo investimenti mirati.
Mi piace ? No, è la realtà ? Si


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora vanno chiarite 2 cose :
> - il Milan non ha extrabudget per il mercato
> - ci vuole tempo
> 
> ...


A te proprio non va giù che ci siano tifosi che contestino la proprietà o l'operato di Maldini. Capisco, ma è la realtà e devi fartela andare bene pure te. Quindi evita di rompere se uno si lamenta di Maldini, grazie.
Poi Maldini le balle le ha raccontate eccome: quando si era insediato aveva detto che il Milan doveva tornare in alto in tempi decenti e che qualora non fosse successo avrebbe dato le dimissioni. Non mi pare l'intento sia questo. Poi che vuol dire nè Vlahovic nè uno inferiore? Hanno intenzione di non comprare mai una punta decente? Va bene questo Lazetic, ma al momento non è pronto a prendersi carico dell'attacco del Milan e serve un bomber... I bomber forti costano.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia quanta negatività, a leggervi pare che siamo sull orale della serie B.
> 
> Maignan
> Calabria Tomori Romagnoli Theo
> ...


Per me nell'undici titolare Bennacer e Saele devono esserci sempre, con la rosa attuale. Ma è un altro discorso.

Riguardo alla negatività, metto il carico da undici guarda: perchè non possiamo vincere il derby? E se lo vincessimo, già questo scudetto sarebbe andato oppure no? Oppure ce lo giocheremmo fino alla fine? Io sinceramente prima di farmi sotterrare vorrei morire 

La prossima è il derby, partita fondamentale come poche altre nella storia recente. Dopo, nel caso, faremo i funerali.

Anche perchè stiamo recuperando tutti finalmente e da febbraio giocheremo una partita a settimana... siamo appesi ad un filo ma non è ancora finita.

Per il futuro dovremo sostituire Kessie, Ibra e forse Kjaer. Non sarà facile per nulla e non ci possiamo permettere di sbagliare nessun acquisto importante per migliorare. Il prossimo passo, l'ultimo, ovvero quello che ci dovrà far passare da ottima squadra a vincente, è il piu difficile di tutti.

Delle parole di Maldini colpisce il fatto che in pratica non si voglia o possa prendere Botman, tra le righe fa capire il motivo sia la mancanza di budget. Questo colpisce in negativo e non poco, perchè comunque parliamo di un giocatore giovane che sarebbe un investimento pluriennale e in questo sono molto deluso anche io. Finora di fronte a questo tipo di operazioni non si era mai fatto muro.


----------



## Zenos (24 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che poi è proprio quello che ha detto Maldini, letteralmente.
> Se bisogna prendere un tappabuchi che viene da una squadra dove non gioca mai, necessita di settimane per entrare in condizione, con la certezza che a giugno lo rispedisci indietro non ha senso. Questo ha detto.
> 
> In fondo è la lezione appresa da Meite e Marione.


Tipo chala che è stato sostituito dal signor nessuno.
Vedo che dimenticate in fretta.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Tipo chala che è stato sostituito dal signor nessuno.
> Vedo che dimenticate in fretta.


Ma dici a me? Cosa c'entra con il discorso che ho fatto io?


----------



## Nevergiveup (24 Gennaio 2022)

Cmq si legge che Vlahovic sia accordato con i gobbi per 7 mln di ingaggio e due casse di birre in lattina, fosse vero e non si conclude a gennaio non abbiamo scuse, via il buon Ibra giri l’ingaggio tale e quale e a Roccoh che alla Juve non vuole darlo tutto il nostro budget mercato.. dai Paolino convincili che è ora di svoltare


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Paolo ma cosa mi stai diventando, ti prego... Fatti sentire.
> Quest'estate è l'ultima chiamata, se rabbinano anche a sto giro con il bilancio ultra in salute e gli introiti CL, abbandona la nave come Boban, non umiliarti per loro.


bilancio ultra in salute?
non ne sarei così convinto....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per me nell'undici titolare Bennacer e Saele devono esserci sempre, con la rosa attuale. Ma è un altro discorso.
> 
> Riguardo alla negatività, metto il carico da undici guarda: perchè non possiamo vincere il derby? E se lo vincessimo, già questo scudetto sarebbe andato oppure no? Oppure ce lo giocheremmo fino alla fine? Io sinceramente prima di farmi sotterrare vorrei morire
> 
> ...


Io ho appoggiato l'ingaggio di Lazetic, ma è chiaro che non basta. Le parole "Non possiamo prendere Vlahovic né uno inferiore" non sono rassicuranti, anzi sono il preludio di una estate in cui l'attaccante forte non arriverà. Ci sono poi diverse lacune che non so come saranno colmate, dal difensore centrale al vuoto lasciato da Kessiè, dall'esterno destro (Messias e Saele oggettivamente inadeguati) al trequartista. Ci sono poi le grane dei rinnovi che dovranno essere affrontate e risolte con successo visto che non possiamo permetterci partenze a zero a cuor leggero. Per lo scudetto non è tanto l'Inter a essere una corazzata invincibile (non ci sono corazzate in questo campionato) ma è il nostro ritmo a essere insufficiente a competere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque lo ripeto allo sfinimento.
> Questa squadra ha 5 lacune grosse da colmare quest'estate
> 
> 1) Difensore semititolare che sostituisca Romagnoli (rinnovarlo sarebbe un crimine)
> ...


solo io ho l'impressione che le cose da fare aumentino negli anni invece di diminuire?


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Gennaio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io ho appoggiato l'ingaggio di Lazetic, ma è chiaro che non basta. Le parole "Non possiamo prendere Vlahovic né uno inferiore" non sono rassicuranti, anzi sono il preludio di una estate in cui l'attaccante forte non arriverà. Ci sono poi diverse lacune che non so come saranno colmate, dal difensore centrale al vuoto lasciato da Kessiè, dall'esterno destro (Messias e Saele oggettivamente inadeguati) al trequartista. Ci sono poi le grane dei rinnovi che dovranno essere affrontate e risolte con successo visto che non possiamo permetterci partenze a zero a cuor leggero. Per lo scudetto non è tanto l'Inter a essere una corazzata invincibile (non ci sono corazzate in questo campionato) ma è il nostro ritmo a essere insufficiente a competere.


Assolutamente. In quella parte di intervista che ha colpito tutti, Maldini ha risposto a Ambro che gli ha detto espressamente "il prossimo è il passo piu difficile da compiere".

Anche io la penso in questo modo. La prossima estate ci sono acquisti importanti da fare per migliorare, un po' in tutti i reparti. I tanti giovani che abbiamo continueranno a crescere, ma ci sono delle lacune, è evidente. E Kessie come dici tu lascerà un vuoto, lo stiamo vedendo in queste partite che manca quanto sia importante per noi.

E noi infine abbiamo l'enorme problema che non possiamo sbagliare acquisti per come siamo messi. Ok i prestiti dove non si rischia nulla, ma quelli dove investiremo dovranno essere certezze nonostante i limiti di budget che abbiamo (in pratica altri Maignan e Tomori per intenderci). Situazione molto complicata. Per fortuna anche le altre non è che siano messe tanto meglio, anzi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma certo, concordo pienamente.
> Maldini dice sempre la verità ( anche scomoda), probabilmente qualcuno preferirebbe le palle e i sogni non realizzabili


ha detto palle a profusione anni fa parlando di squadra che gioca per vincere, che non sarebbe qui se... , che con la champions cambia tutto, che lui è garanzia di...
e sta dicendo ancora palle perchè qui lascia intendere che "non spendiamo tanto per spendere ma se c'è da spendere spendiamo".
be sono palle.
una società seria se ha bisogno del difensore lo prende punto e stop, il difensore c'è, esiste, va solo pagato.
se vogliono le cose senza pagarle allora ciao.

sono 3 anni che abbiam bisogno di un esterno
sono 2 anni che abbiam bisogno di un centrale
sono 18 mesi che abbiamo bisogno di una punta.
sono 6 mesi che abbiamo bisogno di un 3/4ista.

la lista si allunga e si allungherà.


----------



## Manue (24 Gennaio 2022)

Ma secondo me siamo un cane che si morde la coda in questo momento.
Diciamo di avere una rosa che con 2 innesti forti può vincere lo scudetto, cosa che come viene scritto qui non può avvenire nell'immediato, ma ci vuole tempo, però siamo anche nella condizione che i nostri pezzi migliori non rinnovano o fanno fatica a rinnovare poiché ricevono offerte migliori dagli altri.

Cosa accadrà come prima cosa?
Perderemo i nostri migliori o compreremo 2 forti ?


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ha detto palle a profusione anni fa parlando di squadra che gioca per vincere, che non sarebbe qui se... , che con la champions cambia tutto, che lui è garanzia di...
> e sta dicendo ancora palle perchè qui lascia intendere che "non spendiamo tanto per spendere ma se c'è da spendere spendiamo".
> be sono palle.
> una società seria se ha bisogno del difensore lo prende punto e stop, il difensore c'è, esiste, va solo pagato.
> ...


Ma non sovviene mai il dubbio che magari a gennaio un club fatica a venderti un suo titolare anche se lo paghi? Dobbiamo addirittura strapagarli i giocatori?.. 
Poi sono anche stufo di leggere il riferimento alla frase di Maldini "con la champions cambia tutto" perché quando lo disse nonerano ancora previsti i danni del covid, quindi si siamo andati in CL ma col covid abbiamo perso 30-40milioni di introiti, forse di più.. Di fatto quindi non è cambiato nulla e far finta non sia successo è scorretto.. Faccio notare che in estate praticamente nessun club ha fatto investimenti pesanti, nessuno.. La Juve ha sostituito cr7 Co kean e l'Inter lukaku con dzeko..


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque ragazzi è anche inutile sorprendersi o, meglio, mi sorprendo per chi si sorprende.

Ma quante pagine abbiamo riempito confrontandoci su investimenti si, investimenti no, sostenibilità , fatturati e pari in bilancio?

Vivere di autogestione questo implica.

E state certi che i 5 mln di incassi che abbiamo perso e per i quali scaroni non dorme la notte non sono noccioline ma sono una mazzata.

Questa proprietà si è imposta di abbattere i costi , arrivare al pari in bilancio ed essere competitivi sportivamente.
Io dico che i campioni ce li possiamo scordare per parecchi anni e sarà sempre più difficile mantenere anche i nostri.

Io resto dell'idea che il milan non si gestisce cosi ma non mi sorprendo oggi perchè lo denunciavo anche ieri.
Saranno anni nerissimi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. *In quella parte di intervista che ha colpito tutti*, Maldini ha risposto a Ambro che gli ha detto espressamente "il prossimo è il passo piu difficile da compiere".
> 
> Anche io la penso in questo modo. La prossima estate ci sono acquisti importanti da fare per migliorare, un po' in tutti i reparti. I tanti giovani che abbiamo continueranno a crescere, ma ci sono delle lacune, è evidente. E Kessie come dici tu lascerà un vuoto, lo stiamo vedendo in queste partite che manca quanto sia importante per noi.
> 
> E noi infine abbiamo l'enorme problema che non possiamo sbagliare acquisti per come siamo messi. Ok i prestiti dove non si rischia nulla, ma quelli dove investiremo dovranno essere certezze nonostante i limiti di budget che abbiamo (in pratica altri Maignan e Tomori per intenderci). Situazione molto complicata. Per fortuna anche le altre non è che siano messe tanto meglio, anzi.


gary ma veramente ti ha colpito? ma sono anni che la linea è chiara e che stanno a poco a poco chiudendo per raggiungere il pareggio.
ed infatti la rosa dopo un bel miglioramento sta lentamente peggiorando. abbiamo sempre più problemi da risolvere e quelli buoni ormai pretendono gli adeguamenti.
la crescita tecnica e del fatturato non procede, la linea del "giovane di prospettiva" come mantra non esiste più se guardi gli ultimi mercati con ibra giroud baka messias florenzi diaz (senza diritto).
tonali è stato un furto e tomori una botta di culo, perchè e stato preso con l'idea di non riscattarlo ma si è rivelato un fenomeno. senza diritto non lo avremmo mai preso neanche in considerazione, e il diritto non lo molla quasi nessuno.
preghiamo di arrivare 4i e mantenere i giocatori questa estate, altrimenti si vende. siamo ancora a -90 annui.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Gennaio 2022)

"Hanno distrutto il mio Milan" chi non si dimette è complice,pochi fronzoli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma non sovviene mai il dubbio che magari a gennaio un club fatica a venderti un suo titolare anche se lo paghi? Dobbiamo addirittura strapagarli i giocatori?..
> Poi sono anche stufo di leggere il riferimento alla frase di Maldini "con la champions cambia tutto" perché quando lo disse nonerano ancora previsti i danni del covid, quindi si siamo andati in CL ma col covid abbiamo perso 30-40milioni di introiti, forse di più.. Di fatto quindi non è cambiato nulla e far finta non sia successo è scorretto.. Faccio notare che in estate praticamente nessun club ha fatto investimenti pesanti, nessuno.. La Juve ha sostituito cr7 Co kean e l'Inter lukaku con dzeko..


quel che non fanno gli altri (che a differenza nostra vincono) non giustifica le promesse mancate dei nostri.
i ladri vengono da 9 scudetto di fila e stan rifondando, le melme stavan per fallire e ci mangiano in testa.

si a gennaio faticano, ok, e a luglio chi abbiam preso? mah.. quante scuse. io non sono sorpreso di nulla proprio. ho sempre detto che con un po' di culo potevamo vincere (ma non lo stiamo avendo) ma la linea per me non è assolutamente quella buona.
il prossimo anno sarà peggio.


----------



## Zlatan87 (24 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> solo io ho l'impressione che le cose da fare aumentino negli anni invece di diminuire?


Assolutamente No! è proprio così!
Succede quando non sostituisci i giocatori che perdi a zero (trequartista titolare, forte o scarso che sia), prendi gente a fine carriera in ruoli chiave e mille prestiti per tappare i buchi  
Però oh se per la proprietà e dirigenza siamo competitivi con *Krunic*, Maldini, Gabbia, etc. alzo le mani... 
Mi inca ma alzo le mani...


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quel che non fanno gli altri (che a differenza nostra vincono) non giustifica le promesse mancate dei nostri.
> i ladri vengono da 9 scudetto di fila e stan rifondando, le melme stavan per fallire e ci mangiano in testa.
> 
> si a gennaio faticano, ok, e a luglio chi abbiam preso? mah.. quante scuse. io non sono sorpreso di nulla proprio. ho sempre detto che con un po' di culo potevamo vincere (ma non lo stiamo avendo) ma la linea per me non è assolutamente quella buona.
> il prossimo anno sarà peggio.


Continuo a non capire, davvero, chi vorrebbe maldini fuori dal Milan o che si dimette.. Ma se va via lui chi pensate arrivi, Gesù?
Se maldini quando Leonardo è scappato di notte avesse fatto lo stesso chissà dove saremmo ora, idem se ci avesse piantato in asso quando zvone ha sbroccato..
Invece di elogiare chi tra mille difficoltà resiste ed ha allestito una rosa buona che da due anni è al vertice in serie a si spera venga fatto fuori o decida di andarsene.. Così chissà che grande milan vedremo.. Me lo immagino..
Tanto chiunque arrivi si trova lo stesso diktat di bilancio eh.. Anche marotta con la crisi è passato da prendere hakimi e lukaku ed erikssen a raccattare la turca a zero e dzeko..


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> gary ma veramente ti ha colpito? ma sono anni che la linea è chiara e che stanno a poco a poco chiudendo per raggiungere il pareggio.
> ed infatti la rosa dopo un bel miglioramento sta lentamente peggiorando. abbiamo sempre più problemi da risolvere e quelli buoni ormai pretendono gli adeguamenti.
> la crescita tecnica e del fatturato non procede, la linea del "giovane di prospettiva" come mantra non esiste più se guardi gli ultimi mercati con ibra giroud baka messias florenzi diaz (senza diritto).
> tonali è stato un furto e tomori una botta di culo, perchè e stato preso con l'idea di non riscattarlo ma si è rivelato un fenomeno. senza diritto non lo avremmo mai preso neanche in considerazione, e il diritto non lo molla quasi nessuno.
> preghiamo di arrivare 4i e mantenere i giocatori questa estate, altrimenti si vende. siamo ancora a -90 annui.


Non la vedo cosi nera ma capisco il concetto.

Va detto che l'Inter ha ceduto Hakimi e Lukaku, la Juve CR7, segno ragazzi che possiamo anche chiuderci gli occhi le orecchie e il c..o ma c'è una realtà con la quale avere a che fare, piaccia o no.

I rubinetti li hanno chiusi tutti mi pare, non solo Elliott. E nonostante i rubinetti chiusi comunque certi investimenti sono stati fatti.

Adesso io dico che sentire il No ad un tappabuchi mi solleva, io non ne voglio piu perchè poi in campo si vede che lo sono (anche ieri Messias ha fatto peggio di Saele), senza scomodare Meite e Marione, ma sentire il No ad un investimento come Botman, necessario se non ora sicuramente a giugno quando se ne andrà Romagnoli, mi fa un certo effetto, sinceramente.

Poi magari ci sono altri dettagli che Maldini non vuole dire giustamente. Magari il Lille ha detto di no a gennaio e di si a giugno... lo scopriremo col tempo.


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non la vedo cosi nera ma capisco il concetto.
> 
> Va detto che l'Inter ha ceduto Hakimi e Lukaku, la Juve CR7, segno ragazzi che possiamo anche chiuderci gli occhi le orecchie e il c..o ma c'è una realtà con la quale avere a che fare, piaccia o no.
> 
> ...


Noi dalle cessioni però ricaviamo zero a differenza degli altri.


----------



## danjr (24 Gennaio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma quale poverino? lautamente stipendiato,con un figlio in rosa non si sa per quale motivo.
> Prendesse le distanze da questi quattro farabutti come fece il Signor Zvone.
> Ipocrita oltre che incompetente.


Da quando se ne è andato Zvone siamo andati in Champions


----------



## kYMERA (24 Gennaio 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Ecco a noi la bandiera quello del progetto serio ...
> Quello della garanzia ...
> Siete contenti?
> I soldi e potere cambiano tutti



Maldini è garanzia di serietà che non significa milioni di euro buttati a caso.
L'Inter non compra nessuno e vende. Ha fatto mercato con parte dei soldi delle cessioni


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Noi dalle cessioni però ricaviamo zero a differenza degli altri.


Vero ma anche no.

Se volessimo cedere Tonali o Leao o Theo i soldi li faremmo anche noi, eccome.

L'Inter ha ceduto Hakimi e Lukaku, due dei giocatori piu forti del mondo, mica pizza e fichi ragazzi...
E mi pare stiano perdendo a zero Perisic Brozovic e De Vrij... vedremo se e con chi li rimpiazzeranno.


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vero ma anche no.
> 
> Se volessimo cedere Tonali o Leao o Theo i soldi li faremmo anche noi, eccome.
> 
> L'Inter ha ceduto Hakimi e Lukaku, due dei giocatori piu forti del mondo, mica pizza e fichi ragazzi...


Abbiamo perso mr99, il bidet turco e a breve il presidente fake.

A prescindere dalla volontà dei suddetti di andarsene ,ricavare 0 euro da tre perdite mi sa di mossa tutt'altro che finalizzata al raggiungimento del pareggio di bilancio. Credo che la dirigenza in se sia molto debole, non esiste perdere tutti i giocatori che vogliono andare via a zero.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non la vedo cosi nera ma capisco il concetto.
> 
> Va detto che l'Inter ha ceduto Hakimi e Lukaku, la Juve CR7, segno ragazzi che possiamo anche chiuderci gli occhi le orecchie e il c..o ma c'è una realtà con la quale avere a che fare, piaccia o no.
> 
> ...


ma infatti io non critico elliot, dico solo che così sarà difficile risalire e che non mi sorprendo se non arriva nessuno.
anche io ti ho sempre detto che fan bene a rimanere così, perchè botman sarebbe arrivato solo col diritto e il diritto non te lo danno.
ma l'arma del diritto non può durare in eterno solo perchè è andata 2 volte di culo. i buoni col diritto non li danno.
tu sei troppo sicuro che se ne andrà romagnoli.....


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A te proprio non va giù che ci siano tifosi che contestino la proprietà o l'operato di Maldini. Capisco, ma è la realtà e devi fartela andare bene pure te. Quindi evita di rompere se uno si lamenta di Maldini, grazie.
> Poi Maldini le balle le ha raccontate eccome: quando si era insediato aveva detto che il Milan doveva tornare in alto in tempi decenti e che qualora non fosse successo avrebbe dato le dimissioni. Non mi pare l'intento sia questo. Poi che vuol dire nè Vlahovic nè uno inferiore? Hanno intenzione di non comprare mai una punta decente? Va bene questo Lazetic, ma al momento non è pronto a prendersi carico dell'attacco del Milan e serve un bomber... I bomber forti costano.


No ma guarda che io concordo con te e lo dico sempre in ogni media dove posso sulla parte sportiva. 
Però, c’è un però … dobbiamo prendere atto che non si può ( o non si vuole ) quindi non è un difendere Paolo il mio ma semplicemente far presente a tutti che ci ( e metto il ci ) piaccia o no è così. 
Quindi inutile farsi il sangue amaro, la situazione è questa. 
Il milan fino a quando n in avrà un bilancio apposto non spenderà soldi grossi sul mercato.

MI PIACE ? NO - NO- , accetto passivamente una cosa a cui tutti noi non possiamo fare nulla ? Si e cerco di guardare oltre e non sognare i Vlahovic ma di scoprire il nuovo Tomori.
Non so più come dirle ste cose.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Gennaio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Maldini è garanzia di serietà che non significa milioni di euro buttati a caso.
> *L'Inter non compra nessuno e vende. Ha fatto mercato con parte dei soldi delle cessioni*



Pensa,noi invece li mandiamo tutti a scadenza e il mercato lo facciamo con 10 centesimi.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma guarda che io concordo con te e lo dico sempre in ogni media dove posso sulla parte sportiva.
> Però, c’è un però … dobbiamo prendere atto che non si può ( o non si vuole ) quindi non è un difendere Paolo il mio ma semplicemente far presente a tutti che ci ( e metto il ci ) piaccia o no è così.
> Quindi inutile farsi il sangue amaro, la situazione è questa.
> Il milan fino a quando n in avrà un bilancio apposto non spenderà soldi grossi sul mercato.
> ...


Sei stato chiarissimo.
Ma quando parli di acquisto alla tomori intendi anche la modalità di acquisto?
Cioè investimento fatto dopo che si è provato il ragazzo sul campo e lo si è visto da vicino.

Comunque il mondo è pieno di calciatori, se si deve lavorare di fantasia e capacità facciamolo ma facciamolo ora.
Possibile non si trovino un difensore centrale argentino anzichè ceco o una mezza punta brasiliana?


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ha detto palle a profusione anni fa parlando di squadra che gioca per vincere, che non sarebbe qui se... , che con la champions cambia tutto, che lui è garanzia di...
> e sta dicendo ancora palle perchè qui lascia intendere che "non spendiamo tanto per spendere ma se c'è da spendere spendiamo".
> be sono palle.
> una società seria se ha bisogno del difensore lo prende punto e stop, il difensore c'è, esiste, va solo pagato.
> ...


No alt, il discrorso di Maldini è diverso ( che poi è lo stesso discorso che fa Pioli in ogni conf stampa . 

Il Milan acquista solo giocatori che possono far la differenza perchè se devo prendere un difensore tanto per prendere non lo prendo perchè Tomori torna tra pochi giorni ( non al derby ) e quando saranno tutti rientrati tranne Kjear ci saranno 2 posti per 5 giocatori. 

Quindi, posso permettermi Botman ? oppure non lo compro perchè non me lo vendono ? chi lo sa... fatto sta che non arriverà Botman. 
Il discorso è semplice, o arriva un Botman o non compro nessuno. 

Te lo riscrivo cosi è chiaro : Oggi posso permettermi un Botman ? no, e allora aspetto Giugno e tiro avanti con quelli che abbiamo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma guarda che io concordo con te e lo dico sempre in ogni media dove posso sulla parte sportiva.
> Però, c’è un però … dobbiamo prendere atto che non si può ( o non si vuole ) quindi non è un difendere Paolo il mio ma semplicemente far presente a tutti che ci ( e metto il ci ) piaccia o no è così.
> Quindi inutile farsi il sangue amaro, la situazione è questa.
> Il milan fino a quando n in avrà un bilancio apposto non spenderà soldi grossi sul mercato.
> ...


Ci sono dei limiti. Adesso non si tratta più di non poter spendere ma di non volerlo fare. Il Milan non spenderá finché ci sarà Elliott al comando e Maldini si sta rendendo complice di una situazione ormai diventata grottesca, visto che la sua permanenza era subordinata all'ambizione della proprietà (parole sue). Ci sono diverse lacune da colmare: partenza di Kessiè (sempre a parametro zero tra l'altro), difensore centrale, esterno destro e centravanti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No alt, il discrorso di Maldini è diverso ( che poi è lo stesso discorso che fa Pioli in ogni conf stampa .
> 
> Il Milan acquista solo giocatori che possono far la differenza perchè se devo prendere un difensore tanto per prendere non lo prendo perchè Tomori torna tra pochi giorni ( non al derby ) e quando saranno tutti rientrati tranne Kjear ci saranno 2 posti per 5 giocatori.
> 
> ...




Chissà se a giugno potremo permetterci qualcuno (sganciando grana ovviamente) o andremo semplicemente a pesca nel bidone dell'umido dei parametri 0.

Non ci resta che incrociare le dita,ma visto il mercato osceno di quest'anno....


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No alt, il discrorso di Maldini è diverso ( che poi è lo stesso discorso che fa Pioli in ogni conf stampa .
> 
> Il Milan acquista solo giocatori che possono far la differenza perchè se devo prendere un difensore tanto per prendere non lo prendo perchè Tomori torna tra pochi giorni ( non al derby ) e quando saranno tutti rientrati tranne Kjear ci saranno 2 posti per 5 giocatori.
> 
> ...


Col recupero di tomori giocheremo con la coppia romagnoli-tomori.

Però a un certo punto sarebbe anche ora di scoprire le carte : ma romagnoli è affidabile? 
Perchè se il ragazzo lo fosse qua nessuno piangerebbe.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No alt, il discrorso di Maldini è diverso ( che poi è lo stesso discorso che fa Pioli in ogni conf stampa .
> 
> Il Milan acquista solo giocatori che possono far la differenza perchè se devo prendere un difensore tanto per prendere non lo prendo perchè Tomori torna tra pochi giorni ( non al derby ) e quando saranno tutti rientrati tranne Kjear ci saranno 2 posti per 5 giocatori.
> 
> ...


Però non funziona esattamente così, nel senso bisogna agire anche in anticipo. Ad esempio il Botman a giugno potrebbe costare molto di più e lo perdi definitivamente


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No alt, il discrorso di Maldini è diverso ( che poi è lo stesso discorso che fa Pioli in ogni conf stampa .
> 
> Il Milan acquista solo giocatori che possono far la differenza perchè se devo prendere un difensore tanto per prendere non lo prendo perchè Tomori torna tra pochi giorni ( non al derby ) e quando saranno tutti rientrati tranne Kjear ci saranno 2 posti per 5 giocatori.
> 
> ...


non è che non te lo puoi permettere, non puoi permetterti di sbagliare il colpo.
perchè col diritto sarebbe arrivato e se andasse bene tipo tomori lo riscatterebbero al 100%.
e questo è un limite grosso.
io botman neanche lo vorrei, è un esempio.
io non critico maldini perchè non spende ma perchè non ha coraggio, è lo dico da mesi e mesi non da oggi. uno con le palle avrebbe fatto piazza pulita dei raiolas e aperto spazio per 2-3 ottimi acquisti e vinto il campionato COMODO quest'anno perchè l'inter non è una corazzata e perderà punti. vedrai.


----------



## Butcher (24 Gennaio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Sguardo abbastanza triste. Che delusione Maldini.


Dai ragazzi, ma che deve fare? Il budget non lo decide lui e a disposizione ha si e no 15 mln a mercato...


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non la vedo cosi nera ma capisco il concetto.
> 
> Va detto che l'Inter ha ceduto Hakimi e Lukaku, la Juve CR7, segno ragazzi che possiamo anche chiuderci gli occhi le orecchie e il c..o ma c'è una realtà con la quale avere a che fare, piaccia o no.
> 
> ...


A me pare chiaro che abbiamo in canna all'anno un budget di circa 50 milioni.. Che sia per theo e Leao, Tonali o tomori e Maignan più o meno da lì non ci schiodiamo.. Sicuro il Lille non ha mollato ora il giocatore, ma temo che a 40 sia anche fuori budget perché è evidente che abbiamo anche altre falle da chiudere e non possiamo usare tutto il capitale su un giocatore.. Diverso se cediamo qualcuno a 60-70 milioni..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Gennaio 2022)

Che poi pensiamoci bene.
Il mantra di ogni calciomercato è stato quello di "non possiamo acquistare 10 giocatori (titolari) tutti assieme",sia per una questione di soldi (che NON vogliono spendere) sia per una questione di amalgama.

Quindi nel prossimo calciomercato estivo ci ritroveremo punto e a capo,perchè servirà necessariamente un :

- Attaccante di livello in grado di segnare 25-30 goal stagionali. Non ibra,non Giroud che possono essere utilizzati solo in caso di emergenza

- Un esterno destro che arrivi almeno alla doppia cifra. Incredibile come ogni anno si faccia finta di niente con il discorso esterni. Vogliamo continuare con saele e messias ?

- Un centrocampista co-titolare da affiancare a Tonali-Bennacer.

- Un difensore top in grado di giocare egregiamente al fianco di Tomori e completarsi a vicenda (non sappiamo come recupererà Kjaer).

Il tutto senza contare i panchinari,a partire da un secondo di Maignan,un secondo affidabile per Theo Hernandez,un altro difensore (Gabbia da mandare via in prestito e poi vedere la situazione di Romagnoli,altrimenti saranno 2 difensori),un secondo per l'esterno destro titolare (mi auguro si faccia un pò di budget con Saele e non si riscatti messias)

E dal momento che la maggior parte del budget dovrà essere speso in attacco (se mai sarà speso),salutiamo tutti gli altri obiettivi. Magari arriverà qualcuno di contorno come Billy Ballo,Pellegri,Florenzi......
Ma quanto ci sono costate le perdite a p0 ?


----------



## uolfetto (24 Gennaio 2022)

Dispiace perché negli ultimi due anni ogni sessione di mercato è arrivato almeno UN giocatore di quelli buoni veri, e continuando nel giro di 3/4 sessioni si poteva migliorare definitivamente la squadra.


----------



## Maurizio91 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Continuo a non capire come sia possibile che il Milan stia giocando un'intera stagione senza il trequartista, pur giocando con un modulo con il trequartista.
Si sono affrettati a trovare il sostituto del terzo attaccante, e ora si affrettano a prendere un difensore, quando continua ad esistere il buco sulla trequarti. Proprio a livello numerico sarebbe il primo obiettivo di mercato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sei stato chiarissimo.
> Ma quando parli di acquisto alla tomori intendi anche la modalità di acquisto?
> Cioè investimento fatto dopo che si è provato il ragazzo sul campo e lo si è visto da vicino.
> 
> ...



I nostri acquisti saranno sempre " alla Tomori" perchè il Milan 70 milioni per prendere un difensore fatto e finito non li spende. 
Per lo scouting ti assicuro che ci lavora gente con le palle che gli fumano, ma il problema è sempre il solito : 

Spenderesti 10 milioni per un giocatore che arriva dal brasile dopo 10 partite buone in carriera ? 
Vi ricordate di Kaio Jorge ? sembrava che avessimo perso Van Basten. 

Sparito nel nulla con i suoi 10 milioni di costo + commissioni agente ecc ecc .


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Col recupero di tomori giocheremo con la coppia romagnoli-tomori.
> 
> Però a un certo punto sarebbe anche ora di scoprire le carte : ma romagnoli è affidabile?
> Perchè se il ragazzo lo fosse qua nessuno piangerebbe.


Il discorso fatto per lui vale per tutti, l'asticella si alza. 
Sei competitivo per lo scudetto e per la champions ? ora è il momento di scoprirlo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Però non funziona esattamente così, nel senso bisogna agire anche in anticipo. Ad esempio il Botman a giugno potrebbe costare molto di più e lo perdi definitivamente


Magari lo stiamo prendendo


----------



## -Lionard- (24 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Per noi è una gara importante. Vogliamo rimanere aggrappati all'Inter e tenere distante la Juve per la Champions. Acquisti giovani o colpo grosso sul mercato alla Vlahovic? In questo mercato no. Non abbiamo la disponibilità nè per Vlahovic nè per uno inferiore. Poi vediamo a fine campionato. Con lo Spezia abbiamo giocato abbastanza per poter vincere. Avessimo vinto saremmo lì. Abbiamo una rosa profonda per lottare anche senza rinforzi: e questa è un'idea anche dell'area sportiva. Colpo in difesa? Non so. E' tornato Romagnoli e anche Calabria. L'emergenza sta finendo. Sta per tornare Tomori. Difficile prendere qualcuno che possa avere subito un impatto importante e poi togliere anche spazio a Kalulu. Non è stato possibile prendere uno utile per 7-8 anni. *Theo? Vicini al rinnovo.* Lo stadio? L'idea è quella di rifare completamente il campo nel giro di 13-14 giorni".


Maldini però ci potrebbe cortesemente spiegare a che punto siamo del progetto Elliott perchè l'evidenza suggerisce che la pandemia abbia cambiato le carte in regola. Fino a gennaio 2020 si è sempre speso in caso di necessità e si è sempre investito sui giovani con una situazione di bilancio peggiore ed il Milan fuori dalle coppe. Penso al dicembre 2019 dove prendi 5 pere a Bergamo e 3 giorni dopo annunci Ibrahimovic. Ora si infortuna Kjaer il 1 dicembre quando siamo ad un punto dalla vetta e non verrà sostituito. Si è passati dal dileggiare i parametri zero/prestiti di over 30 a farne indigestione nel 2021 (Manduzkic, Giroud, Bakayoko, Florenzi etc....). E' impossibile non vedere un cambio di passo in questo scenario e, sempre per quella trasparenza che dovrebbe distinguere l'era attuale da quella passata, sarebbe anche apprezzata una spiegazione che vada oltre il "non è più il Milan di Berlusconi". Su questo siamo tutti d'accordo perchè in un anno il Milan prese i primi 3 classificati del pallone d'oro (Papin, Boban e Savicevic) ma qui si chiede solamente di investire sui giovani e di prendere giocatori come Botman, Faivre, Vlasic o Junior Firpo, mica top player di fama mondiale. Se non possiamo permetterci neanche questi giocatori, se oggi non possiamo manco prendere più un Leao (pagato 30 milioni), mi chiedo se stiamo navigando a vista, alla "io speriamo che me la cavo" o se c'è un progetto reale. Fino a gennaio 2021 credevo ci fosse, ora francamente inizio ad avere dei dubbi.


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Che poi pensiamoci bene.
> Il mantra di ogni calciomercato è stato quello di "non possiamo acquistare 10 giocatori (titolari) tutti assieme",sia per una questione di soldi (che NON vogliono spendere) sia per una questione di amalgama.
> 
> Quindi nel prossimo calciomercato estivo ci ritroveremo punto e a capo,perchè servirà necessariamente un :
> ...


I ruoli (oltre all’arrivo di Adli) da coprire a giugno sono:

Attaccante (lasciando Ibra)
Centrocampista (sostituto Kessie)
Trequartista (DiaZ riserva)
Ala destra (no riscatto Messias, salemakers riserva)
Difensore (lasciando Romagna)

Ora, è chiaro che non hai 20 milioni per ognuno di questi 5 ruoli scoperti, e’ evidente.

Allora, serve andare di fantasia.
Ma almeno un 50 milioni è necessario investirli, anche alla luce della riduzione ingaggi Ibra Kessie romagnoli. È il minimo sindacabile.

Con la fantasia puoi prendere Origi a zero davanti, a 25 Renato sanches per coprire due ruoli (mediano e trequartista fisico che tanto piace a pioli), a 25 Botman o Bremer dietro. 
Nonostante i 50 milioni mi “manca” da considerare la famosa ala destra, su cui servirà fantasia a sto punto.

Ma 50 è il minimo sindacabile,
Volessi fare le cose per bene dovresti sostituire ballo con uno decente, gabbia, krunic, Giroud ecc… 

50 milioni è il minimo per vedere la buona volontà di costruire una squadra competitiva, restando in odore di pareggio di bilancio (quasi impossibile ma almeno da non andare oltre un passivo di 20/30 milioni)

Se l’intenzione è fare un ulteriore mercato a zero, puntando a fregandosene della parte sportiva ma solo a mettere un più a bilancio il prima possibile, lo vedremo il 31 agosto. 
per ora credo che questi 50 milioni, con la qualificazione champions, a giugno ci saranno. Ma vedremo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Per noi è una gara importante. Vogliamo rimanere aggrappati all'Inter e tenere distante la Juve per la Champions. Acquisti giovani o colpo grosso sul mercato alla Vlahovic? In questo mercato no. Non abbiamo la disponibilità nè per Vlahovic nè per uno inferiore. Poi vediamo a fine campionato. Con lo Spezia abbiamo giocato abbastanza per poter vincere. Avessimo vinto saremmo lì. Abbiamo una rosa profonda per lottare anche senza rinforzi: e questa è un'idea anche dell'area sportiva. Colpo in difesa? Non so. E' tornato Romagnoli e anche Calabria. L'emergenza sta finendo. Sta per tornare Tomori. Difficile prendere qualcuno che possa avere subito un impatto importante e poi togliere anche spazio a Kalulu. Non è stato possibile prendere uno utile per 7-8 anni. *Theo? Vicini al rinnovo.* Lo stadio? L'idea è quella di rifare completamente il campo nel giro di 13-14 giorni".


Lui ci mette la faccia, ma non ha colpe se i rubinetti sono chiusi. Poi, però, se a fine anno arriviamo dietro la Juventus (magari quinti) non diamo la colpa agli arbitri...


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non è che non te lo puoi permettere, non puoi permetterti di sbagliare il colpo.
> perchè col diritto sarebbe arrivato e se andasse bene tipo tomori lo riscatterebbero al 100%.
> e questo è un limite grosso.
> io botman neanche lo vorrei, è un esempio.
> io non critico maldini perchè non spende ma perchè non ha coraggio, è lo dico da mesi e mesi non da oggi. uno con le palle avrebbe fatto piazza pulita dei raiolas e aperto spazio per 2-3 ottimi acquisti e vinto il campionato COMODO quest'anno perchè l'inter non è una corazzata e perderà punti. vedrai.


E' quello che ha fatto, rimane solo Romagnoli in scadenza tra " 3 mesi ". 

Comunque si ci siamo capiti sul poterselo permettere.. è esattamente cosi. 
Se metti l'obbligo su ( esempio ) Botman magari te lo danno pure e se poi il giocatore non è all altezza ? 
Ti sei letteralmente bruciato tutto il budget per Giugno. 

Quindi ripetiamo tutti insieme come un mantra : " I soldi sono pochi e quei pochi vanno spesi non bene ma benissimo".


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> I ruoli (oltre all’arrivo di Adli) da coprire a giugno sono:
> 
> Attaccante (lasciando Ibra)
> Centrocampista (sostituto Kessie)
> ...


Ibra rinnova.


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ibra rinnova.


A me è chiaro che lui spinga per il rinnovo, per cullare la speranza mondiale. Ma a noi serve? Secondo me, a 41 anni, no.
Già ora tra acciacchi e camminare secondo me giochiamo in 10, anno prossimo sarà anche peggio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ibra rinnova.


Da questo si comprende la pochezza di questa dirigenza. Ibra... Ha 40 anni suonati ed è palesemente alla frutta. Cosa è che non è chiaro a Maldini? Dobbiamo aspettare dentiera e bastone della vecchiaia per mandarlo via? Mah.


----------



## Manue (24 Gennaio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Maldini però ci potrebbe cortesemente spiegare a che punto siamo del progetto Elliott perchè l'evidenza suggerisce che la pandemia abbia cambiato le carte in regola. Fino a gennaio 2020 si è sempre speso in caso di necessità e si è sempre investito sui giovani con una situazione di bilancio peggiore ed il Milan fuori dalle coppe. Penso al dicembre 2019 dove prendi 5 pere a Bergamo e 3 giorni dopo annunci Ibrahimovic. Ora si infortuna Kjaer il 1 dicembre quando siamo ad un punto dalla vetta e non verrà sostituito. Si è passati dal dileggiare i parametri zero/prestiti di over 30 a farne indigestione nel 2021 (Manduzkic, Giroud, Bakayoko, Florenzi etc....). E' impossibile non vedere un cambio di passo in questo scenario e, sempre per quella trasparenza che dovrebbe distinguere l'era attuale da quella passata, sarebbe anche apprezzata una spiegazione che vada oltre il "non è più il Milan di Berlusconi". Su questo siamo tutti d'accordo perchè in un anno il Milan prese i primi 3 classificati del pallone d'oro (Papin, Boban e Savicevic) ma qui si chiede solamente di investire sui giovani e di prendere giocatori come Botman, Faivre, Vlasic o Junior Firpo, mica top player di fama mondiale. Se non possiamo permetterci neanche questi giocatori, se oggi non possiamo manco prendere più un Leao (pagato 30 milioni), mi chiedo se stiamo navigando a vista, alla "io speriamo che me la cavo" o se c'è un progetto reale. Fino a gennaio 2021 credevo ci fosse, ora francamente inizio ad avere dei dubbi.



In realtà sappiamo benissimo il progetto quale sia, solo che da tifosi lo rifiutiamo perché è un progetto che non porta alla vittoria nel breve...e chissà nel lungo.
Si fa quel che si può da bilancio, ad oggi è poco, molto poco.
Noi il Vlahovic non ce lo possiamo permettere, andremo su giovani ma alle condizioni che il nostro bilancio ci permette, altrimenti si mollano.

Si aspetta lo stadio per avere quel boost di ricavi che dia più libertà.

Non è un bel progetto, è orrendo per il tifoso, ma è quello che possiamo permetterci, 
anche perché non abbiamo una proprietà che vuole fare porcate, che magari sarebbero però utili per essere competitivi fino alla fine, in Italia.


----------



## davidsdave80 (24 Gennaio 2022)

_bella la citazione/riferimento " fino alla fine" +"italia". assolutamente d'accordo _


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> I ruoli (oltre all’arrivo di Adli) da coprire a giugno sono:
> 
> Attaccante (lasciando Ibra)
> Centrocampista (sostituto Kessie)
> ...


Sicuramente le priorità sono trovare un giocatore degno di fare il trequartista ed un buon difensore visto il probabile addio di Romagnoli.
A centrocampo caccerei Bakayoko e punterei tutto su Tonali-Bennacer più i talentuosi Adli e Pobega. E' un pò un rischio, ma non è possibile spendere in tutti i reparti.
In avanti via Ibra e dentro un talento giovane con un'operazione stile Leao.
Per quanto riguarda Messiah aspetterei fino a fine anno prima di giudicarlo in maniera definitiva.


----------



## -Lionard- (24 Gennaio 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> In realtà sappiamo benissimo il progetto quale sia, solo che da tifosi lo rifiutiamo perché è un progetto che non porta alla vittoria nel breve...e chissà nel lungo.
> Si fa quel che si può da bilancio, ad oggi è poco, molto poco.
> Noi il Vlahovic non ce lo possiamo permettere, andremo su giovani ma alle condizioni che il nostro bilancio ci permette, altrimenti si mollano.
> 
> ...


Perdonami ma non credo tu abbia ben capito cosa ho scritto nel messaggio. Questa stessa proprietà e 2 anni e mezzo fa, con una situazione di bilancio peggiore, aveva investito più di 100 milioni in cartellini in una sola sessione estiva (30 per Leao, 20 per Theo etc....) per acquistare giocatori giovani di prospettiva, mica per vincere subito. Se nel 2021 tu porti Meite, Mandzukic, Giroud, Florenzi, Bakayoko e Pellegri in prestito per 6 mesi stai tirando a campare, non stai costruendo nulla, non c'è nessun progetto e sei in contraddizione rispetto alla politica dei Tonali, Leao, Theo, Saele, Bennacer, Diaz del biennio 2019-2020. Questo vorrei capire da Maldini. 

Lo stadio è un progetto in questo momento bloccato ed osteggiato dalla politica e se ci va di lusso ci permetterà di avere ricavi tra 6/7 anni. Qui se non migliori, c'è il rischio che già tra un anno tu vada a rimettere in discussione il posto in Champions che significherebbe ripartire nuovamente da zero.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Gennaio 2022)

Anche se il progetto è quello dell'inutile pareggio di bilancio (mentre le altre spendono e spandono alla facciazza nostra),sfido chiunque,anche il peggior dirigente al mondo,ad acquistare per 5M un giocatore peggiore di Billy Ballo.
Ad inseguire vari esterni destri per poi ritrovarci ad acquistare,a poche ore dal termine del calciomercato,un esterno in sovrappeso retrocesso qualche settimana prima in serie B.
A regalare ai cugini il tuo trequartista titolare per poi sostituirlo con....nessuno. Siamo a posto così!
A giocare in attacco con 3 attaccanti,di cui uno 41enne,uno 35enne e l'altro,20enne,perennemente abbonato all'infermeria.
Ad acquistare un giocatore (quando non hai soldi....) per poi lasciarlo 1 anno in prestito in Francia,quando sai benissimo che a gennaio perdi 2 tue pedine di centrocampo per 1 mese,il tutto con la doppia sfida "scudetto" con juve e inter.
A non acquistare un difensore dopo il terribile infortunio di Kjaer,che sarà fermo fino a giugno. E non contenti,si infortuna anche Tomori,che salterà proprio la sfida "scudetto" con juve e inter,ma la priorità è .............si,non il sostituto,ma il bilancino.

Noi vinceremo lo scudettino di cartone del bilancio !
Non so voi,ma io in tutte queste operazione vedo del marcio incredibile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E' quello che ha fatto, rimane solo Romagnoli in scadenza tra " 3 mesi ".
> 
> Comunque si ci siamo capiti sul poterselo permettere.. è esattamente cosi.
> Se metti l'obbligo su ( esempio ) Botman magari te lo danno pure e se poi il giocatore non è all altezza ?
> ...


non è quello che ha fatto, ha provato a trattenere donnarumma a prezzi assurdi ed ha trattenuto ibra a prezzi assurdi.
proverà a atrattenere romagnoli a prezzi assurdi.
ha sperperato su florenzi, baka e giroud con stipendi troppo alti e giocatori non futuribili.
non ha speso bene assolutamenteda gennaio 2021.

ma sul difensore concordo, non essendoci grano meglio tenerlo in tasca adesso come adesso. 
per me, comunque, il non anticipare un acquisto serio ha un solo significato, si proverà a tenere romagna.


----------



## kYMERA (24 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pensa,noi invece li mandiamo tutti a scadenza e il mercato lo facciamo con 10 centesimi.


Quelli sono i soldi. Se i giocatori oramai chiedono uno sproposito cosa si può fare? Avessimo rinnovato a 5 non Calhanoglu saresti stato contento? Donnarumma a 10 più mega commissioni e via dicendo? Questi giocatori non li avresti mai venduti perché nessuno comprare un giocatore come Donnarumma per pagarlo uno sproposito e aggiungere milioni e milioni di ingaggio


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Gennaio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Maldini però ci potrebbe cortesemente spiegare a che punto siamo del progetto Elliott perchè l'evidenza suggerisce che la pandemia abbia cambiato le carte in regola. Fino a gennaio 2020 si è sempre speso in caso di necessità e si è sempre investito sui giovani con una situazione di bilancio peggiore ed il Milan fuori dalle coppe. Penso al dicembre 2019 dove prendi 5 pere a Bergamo e 3 giorni dopo annunci Ibrahimovic. Ora si infortuna Kjaer il 1 dicembre quando siamo ad un punto dalla vetta e non verrà sostituito. Si è passati dal dileggiare i parametri zero/prestiti di over 30 a farne indigestione nel 2021 (Manduzkic, Giroud, Bakayoko, Florenzi etc....). E' impossibile non vedere un cambio di passo in questo scenario e, sempre per quella trasparenza che dovrebbe distinguere l'era attuale da quella passata, sarebbe anche apprezzata una spiegazione che vada oltre il "non è più il Milan di Berlusconi". Su questo siamo tutti d'accordo perchè in un anno il Milan prese i primi 3 classificati del pallone d'oro (Papin, Boban e Savicevic) ma qui si chiede solamente di investire sui giovani e di prendere giocatori come Botman, Faivre, Vlasic o Junior Firpo, mica top player di fama mondiale. Se non possiamo permetterci neanche questi giocatori, se oggi non possiamo manco prendere più un Leao (pagato 30 milioni), mi chiedo se stiamo navigando a vista, alla "io speriamo che me la cavo" o se c'è un progetto reale. Fino a gennaio 2021 credevo ci fosse, ora francamente inizio ad avere dei dubbi.


La tipologia di nomi che chiedi è la stessa tipologia che chiedo io. In Francia ci sono tanti talenti da tenere sott'occhio: oltre ai quotati Jonathan David e Amine Gouiri vi sono tanti giocatori che potrebbero rispondere al caso nostro. Ali Cho, Kalimuendo, Faivre, Ekitike, Bayo, Khephren Thuram e potrei andare avanti (anche Martin Terrier che sta esplodendo). In Germania pure ci sono nomi di quella tipologia: senza scomodare quelli quotati del Dortmund o Wirtz che costano un botto, vi sono alcuni elementi davvero interessanti come Kevin Schade, Jonathan Burkardt o Georginio Rutter. Ecco a me piacerebbe un Milan che riesce a valutare e acquistare giocatori del genere, che sono in rampa di lancio per esplodere. Ma pare che neanche questo possiamo fare. È vero che è cambiata la situazione a causa del covid ma sono cambiati anche i dirigenti: Boban e Leonardo non sono persone che si accontentano e guardacaso i mercati lacrime e sangue sono cominciati in concomitanza con la partenza di Zorro, quando tutto è stato delegato a Maldini. Nessuno mi toglie dalla testa che Boban e Leonardo erano per la proprietà dei rompiscatole esigenti che volevano riportare il Milan in alto a suon di investimenti, mentre Maldini è un aziendalista, uno che si accontenta che il Milan vivacchi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non è quello che ha fatto, ha provato a trattenere donnarumma a prezzi assurdi ed ha trattenuto ibra a prezzi assurdi.
> proverà a atrattenere romagnoli a prezzi assurdi.
> ha sperperato su florenzi, baka e giroud con stipendi troppo alti e giocatori non futuribili.
> non ha speso bene assolutamenteda gennaio 2021.
> ...


Aspetta, che ne sappiamo delle cifre offerte a Donnarumma ? 
Per " florenzi, baka e giroud" qualcuno con più esperienza va preso altrimenti fai l'unter 23 del Milan


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Gennaio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Quelli sono i soldi. Se i giocatori oramai chiedono uno sproposito cosa si può fare? Avessimo rinnovato a 5 non Calhanoglu saresti stato contento? Donnarumma a 10 più mega commissioni e via dicendo? Questi giocatori non li avresti mai venduti perché nessuno comprare un giocatore come Donnarumma per pagarlo uno sproposito e aggiungere milioni e milioni di ingaggio



Lascia perdere Donnarumma,che con quel porco del suo procuratore poteva finire solamente in quel modo.
Ma Calhanoglu l'avresti venduto. Ovviamente non a 30 milioni,ma anche se fossero stati solamente 10,sarebbero tornati utili.
Oppure inserito in qualche scambio come fatto per Silva-rebic. Ma perdere a 0 un tuo titolare,anzi,4 compresi Donnarumma,chalanoglu,kessie e Romagnoli...dai.

Stesso discorso per Kessie.
L'avevano pagato 30 milioni e che fai ? Aspetti la fine naturale del contratto oppure ti muovi per tempo e cerchi di rinnovare o venderlo ?
e mmuoversi per tempo non intendo muoversi ad 1 anno dalla scadenza,li ormai è già troppo tardi.
E non mi venite a dire che non avrebbe rinnovato perchè 2 anni fa avrebbe firmato persino con la lingua,anche a "soli" 3 milioni.

E la cosa più brutta (e ridicola) è che abbiamo aspettato tutti fino all'ultimo giorno utile,fino a farci pisciare in faccia.

Mi auguro che dopo queste delusioni la nuova linea societaria sia : rinnovo quando mancano 2 anni alla scadenza del contratto (o anche prima) oppure cessione. Rifiuti la cessione ? Panchina fissa


----------



## mil77 (24 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Con la fantasia puoi prendere Origi a zero davanti, a 25 Renato sanches per coprire due ruoli (mediano e trequartista fisico che tanto piace a pioli), a 25 Botman o Bremer dietro.
> Nonostante i 50 milioni mi “manca” da considerare la famosa ala destra, su cui servirà fantasia a sto punto.



Non puoi prendere quei giocatori li....siamo messi male a livello di liste...siamo pieni come giocatori non cresciuti in Italia e invece abbiamo spazio per i giocatori cresciuti in Italia (e anche nel Milan stesso). Ergo il nostro mercato in gran parte sarà di acquistare qualcuno cresciuto in vivaio italiano...salvo diverse cessioni dei non italiani (Krunic, Ballo Tuore, Baka rimandato al Chelsea un anno prima, Casti) ma poi devi prendere anche i sostituti di questi...


----------



## Manue (24 Gennaio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma non credo tu abbia ben capito cosa ho scritto nel messaggio. Questa stessa proprietà e 2 anni e mezzo fa, con una situazione di bilancio peggiore, aveva investito più di 100 milioni in cartellini in una sola sessione estiva (30 per Leao, 20 per Theo etc....) per acquistare giocatori giovani di prospettiva, mica per vincere subito. Se nel 2021 tu porti Meite, Mandzukic, Giroud, Florenzi, Bakayoko e Pellegri in prestito per 6 mesi stai tirando a campare, non stai costruendo nulla, non c'è nessun progetto e sei in contraddizione rispetto alla politica dei Tonali, Leao, Theo, Saele, Bennacer, Diaz del biennio 2019-2020. Questo vorrei capire da Maldini.
> 
> Lo stadio è un progetto in questo momento bloccato ed osteggiato dalla politica e se ci va di lusso ci permetterà di avere ricavi tra 6/7 anni. Qui se non migliori, c'è il rischio che già tra un anno tu vada a rimettere in discussione il posto in Champions che significherebbe ripartire nuovamente da zero.



E finì che la Uefa ci escluse dalle coppe....
vogliamo fare la stessa fine ?

Bisogna guardare il bilancio, ce lo stanno dicendo anche in cinese... se non volete capire oh, amen.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non puoi prendere quei giocatori li....siamo messi male a livello di liste...siamo pieni come giocatori non cresciuti in Italia e invece abbiamo spazio per i giocatori cresciuti in Italia (e anche nel Milan stesso). Ergo il nostro mercato in gran parte sarà di acquistare qualcuno cresciuto in vivaio italiano...salvo diverse cessioni dei non italiani (*Krunic, Ballo Tuore, Baka rimandato al Chelsea un anno prima, Casti*) ma poi devi prendere anche i sostituti di questi...



Direi che possiamo tranquillamente fare questo sacrificio...  

Anzi,voglio dire un eresia : bakayoko è l'unico di questa lista che lascerei al Milan.
1 perchè potrebbe serve tornare utile dalla panchina (quando si sveglia,magari ritorna la metà di quello visto qualche anno fa con la nostra maglia) e 2 per non rovinare i nostri rapporti con il Chelsea dopo gli affari Tomori+Bakayoko.

I blues hanno nomi veramente interessanti che potrebbero tornarci moooolto utili


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Aspetta, che ne sappiamo delle cifre offerte a Donnarumma ?
> Per " florenzi, baka e giroud" qualcuno con più esperienza va preso altrimenti fai l'unter 23 del Milan


minimo 6 gli hanno offerto. se non 8 come dicono tutti. ma anche 3 erano troppi quindi non mi interessa sapere la proposta.
la storia dell'esperienza a me fa ridere. gallianata, parlano i risultati e sono stipendi buttati.


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Gennaio 2022)

La storia dell’esperienza fa ridere i polli. Quest’anno con gli “esperti” ma senza leao e tonali (ma ci metto anche Kalulu che è Sempre stato disponibile e ha coperto parecchi infortuni tra kjaer Florenzi calabria) arrivavi SESTO.

Meglio giovani da far crescere che vecchi, secondo me.

Anche se acquisti errati, preferisco Pellegri a Mandzukic, Ballo Toure a Florenzi e Pobega a Bakayoko. E ho preso ad esempio nomi che han fallito milan negli ultimi 12 mesi, non ho preso Kalulu che è stato un colpaccio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Aspetta, che ne sappiamo delle cifre offerte a Donnarumma ?
> Per " florenzi, baka e giroud" qualcuno con più esperienza va preso altrimenti fai l'unter 23 del Milan


Quelli sono acquisti da Galliani, ecco perché Adriano Maldiani. Adriano Maldiani ha pigliato bidoni che manco la madre voleva, quei tre nomi sono acquisti inopportuni e offensivi per un club come il Milan. Significa: "Nun c'abbiamo una lira e manco idee, perdonate ma questi conosciamo e questi prendiamo, anche perché sono i club cui appartengono che li vogliono sbolognare pertanto costano poco". Sono stati presi perché siccome c'era poca domanda per loro il prezzo è basso. Il lato tecnico non contava.


----------



## Alkampfer (24 Gennaio 2022)

sta dicendo che non hanno desiderio di vincere trofei insomma.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> minimo 6 gli hanno offerto. se non 8 come dicono tutti. ma anche 3 erano troppi quindi non mi interessa sapere la proposta.
> la storia dell'esperienza a me fa ridere. gallianata, parlano i risultati e sono stipendi buttati.


E però sull esperienza non si può buttarla li cosi.. va approfondito bene il discorso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E però sull esperienza non si può buttarla li cosi.. va approfondito bene il discorso.


si certo è solo una mia opinione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ibra rinnova.


Il rinnovo di Ibra vale zero, che ci sia o no lui e Giroud non conta, serve un titolare perché presentarsi tra un anno ancora con lo svedese sarebbe umiliante.. Ha 41 anni santo cielo, vogliamo davvero raccontarci la favola che è ancora decisivo??


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> I nostri acquisti saranno sempre " alla Tomori" perchè il Milan 70 milioni per prendere un difensore fatto e finito non li spende.
> Per lo scouting ti assicuro che ci lavora gente con le palle che gli fumano, ma il problema è sempre il solito :
> 
> Spenderesti 10 milioni per un giocatore che arriva dal brasile dopo 10 partite buone in carriera ?
> ...


Il Milan ha già regalato 13 mln per un signor nessuno dal Brasile,tale Duarte.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha già regalato 13 mln per un signor nessuno dal Brasile,tale Duarte.


Esatto, purtroppo come per tutti, alcuni errori vanno messi in preventivo


----------



## unbreakable (24 Gennaio 2022)

17 pagine di topic? veramente 

non abbiamo la disponibilità..bella forza lasci andare via gratis i giocatori..i propeirtari o chi per loro non sganciano un euro extra.. cioè non mi aspettavo altre parole..
dispiace dirlo ma marotta con lukaku e hakimi si è rifatto metà squadra con due cessioni ed ha messo in sicuro una situazione che sembrava peggiorare di giorno in giorno..non so per quanto resisteranno però al momento non c' è paragone..
senon altro non ha dilapidato soldi come mirabelli..questo glielo riconosco..si potrebbe fare di più e moeglio con un pò più di intelligenza e scaltrezza


----------



## mil77 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Direi che possiamo tranquillamente fare questo sacrificio...
> 
> Anzi,voglio dire un eresia : bakayoko è l'unico di questa lista che lascerei al Milan.
> 1 perchè potrebbe serve tornare utile dalla panchina (quando si sveglia,magari ritorna la metà di quello visto qualche anno fa con la nostra maglia) e 2 per non rovinare i nostri rapporti con il Chelsea dopo gli affari Tomori+Bakayoko.
> ...


Il problema è che se mandi via questi poi li devi sostituire....va via Casti devi prendere ala destra, va via Krunic devi prendere trequartista...va via Ballo prendi attaccante dall'estero per sostituire Ibra...poi però ti mancano da sostituire e devi per forza prenderli tra gli italiani Romagnoli, Kessie e un terzino sinistro....si può mandare via Baka per Sanches e sostituire Kessie con Pobega...sostituire Casti con ala destra italiana (Berardi?) e prendere il difensore straniero...Il centravanti al posto di Ibra può essere Aubameyang che è del vivaio del Milan....le cose certe sono due: gli alti costi e che devi per forza prendere 3 giocatori cresciuti in italia e/o nel Milan.


----------



## -Lionard- (24 Gennaio 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> E finì che la Uefa ci escluse dalle coppe....
> vogliamo fare la stessa fine ?
> 
> Bisogna guardare il bilancio, ce lo stanno dicendo anche in cinese... se non volete capire oh, amen.


Temo tu sia confuso. Il Milan è stato escluso dalle coppe nell'estate 2018 dopo i danni della gestione cinese e gli ultimi anni orribili di Galliani. Nell'estate 2019 il Milan si è autoescluso dalle coppe sempre in virtù di quel procedimento d'infrazione iniziato un anno prima. In seguito a quegli investimenti, nonostante la pandemia, il Milan ha dimezzato le sue perdite ed incrementato i ricavi. Di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## Manue (24 Gennaio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Temo tu sia confuso. Il Milan è stato escluso dalle coppe nell'estate 2018 dopo i danni della gestione cinese e gli ultimi anni orribili di Galliani. Nell'estate 2019 il Milan si è autoescluso dalle coppe sempre in virtù di quel procedimento d'infrazione iniziato un anno prima. In seguito a quegli investimenti, nonostante la pandemia, il Milan ha dimezzato le sue perdite ed incrementato i ricavi. Di cosa stiamo parlando?



Temi male, 
il Milan era stato escluso per l'anno precedente, e fece l'accordo per rispettare i paletti per portare il bilancio verso la sostenibilità.

Se avesse spero come quando prese Theo, Leao ecc ecc...
vedevi l'europa con il binocolo

è semplice eh


----------



## JoKeR (24 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Anche se il progetto è quello dell'inutile pareggio di bilancio (mentre le altre spendono e spandono alla facciazza nostra),sfido chiunque,anche il peggior dirigente al mondo,ad acquistare per 5M un giocatore peggiore di Billy Ballo.
> Ad inseguire vari esterni destri per poi ritrovarci ad acquistare,a poche ore dal termine del calciomercato,un esterno in sovrappeso retrocesso qualche settimana prima in serie B.
> A regalare ai cugini il tuo trequartista titolare per poi sostituirlo con....nessuno. Siamo a posto così!
> A giocare in attacco con 3 attaccanti,di cui uno 41enne,uno 35enne e l'altro,20enne,perennemente abbonato all'infermeria.
> ...


Quest’annata si sta rivelando un fallimento totale su tutta la linea, dalla gestione mediatica a quella sanitaria a quella rinnovi agli arbitri per finire al campo.
Siamo secondi? Balle, stiamo facendo pena.


----------



## -Lionard- (24 Gennaio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La tipologia di nomi che chiedi è la stessa tipologia che chiedo io. In Francia ci sono tanti talenti da tenere sott'occhio: oltre ai quotati Jonathan David e Amine Gouiri vi sono tanti giocatori che potrebbero rispondere al caso nostro. Ali Cho, Kalimuendo, Faivre, Ekitike, Bayo, Khephren Thuram e potrei andare avanti (anche Martin Terrier che sta esplodendo). In Germania pure ci sono nomi di quella tipologia: senza scomodare quelli quotati del Dortmund o Wirtz che costano un botto, vi sono alcuni elementi davvero interessanti come Kevin Schade, Jonathan Burkardt o Georginio Rutter. Ecco a me piacerebbe un Milan che riesce a valutare e acquistare giocatori del genere, che sono in rampa di lancio per esplodere. Ma pare che neanche questo possiamo fare. È vero che è cambiata la situazione a causa del covid ma sono cambiati anche i dirigenti: Boban e Leonardo non sono persone che si accontentano e guardacaso i mercati lacrime e sangue sono cominciati in concomitanza con la partenza di Zorro, quando tutto è stato delegato a Maldini. Nessuno mi toglie dalla testa che Boban e Leonardo erano per la proprietà dei rompiscatole esigenti che volevano riportare il Milan in alto a suon di investimenti, mentre Maldini è un aziendalista, uno che si accontenta che il Milan vivacchi.


Ma infatti io sarei contento di un Milan che investisse su giocatori da sviluppare come del resto ha fatto nei due anni precedenti. Non conosco tutti i nomi che hai fatto ma è proprio la tipologia di giocatore su cui noi dovremmo puntare. Leggo a volte che noi saremmo "come l'Arsenal o il Borussia" in senso denigratorio. Ma magari scusate. Questi club sui giovani di talento hanno sempre speso cifre importanti mentre noi da un anno a questa parte andiamo avanti a prestiti e parametri zero, altro che denigrare i Gunners. Qui, come diceva @Andrea Red&Black, abbiamo il budget del Brighton.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha già regalato 13 mln per un signor nessuno dal Brasile,tale Duarte.


Impara Duarte e mettilo da parte.


----------



## -Lionard- (24 Gennaio 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Temi male,
> il Milan era stato escluso per l'anno precedente, e fece l'accordo per rispettare i paletti per portare il bilancio verso la sostenibilità.
> 
> Se avesse spero come quando prese Theo, Leao ecc ecc...
> ...


A parte il fatto che il FPF si applicava ai 3 anni precedenti e non alla singola stagione, il Milan ha investito oltre 100 milioni di cartellini nell'estate 2019 e quindi i costi sono stati caricati nel bilancio 2019/2020. Il bilancio successivo è stato quello 2020/2021 e si è passati da perdite annue per 194,6 milioni a 96,4 milioni di passivo, perfettamente in linea con quanto richiesto dalla UEFA e nonostante il venir meno dei ricavi delle partite.

Ripeto: di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Gennaio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io sarei contento di un Milan che investisse su giocatori da sviluppare come del resto ha fatto nei due anni precedenti. Non conosco tutti i nomi che hai fatto ma è proprio la tipologia di giocatore su cui noi dovremmo puntare. Leggo a volte che noi saremmo "come l'Arsenal o il Borussia" in senso denigratorio. Ma magari scusate. Questi club sui giovani di talento hanno sempre speso cifre importanti mentre noi da un anno a questa parte andiamo avanti a prestiti e parametri zero, altro che denigrare i Gunners. Qui, come diceva @Andrea Red&Black, abbiamo il budget del Brighton.


Al momento essere come il Borussia sarebbe un lusso... Dal centrocampo in su hanno giocatori che invidio. Che poi Bellingham non lo hanno pagato poco, come Haaland. Sono passati tanti giocatori forti da lì, al momento bisogna ispirarci a loro a medio termine, mentre a lungo termine il nostro paradigma dovrà essere il Bayern che adotta una filosofia che è una via di mezzo tra le squadre che hanno grosse possibilità finanziarie e quelle che invece ripongono grande attenzione sui giovani. Questo cambio di modello (da modello Borussia a modello Bayern) presuppone un cambio di proprietà, con questi di Elliott non andiamo da nessuna parte.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Gennaio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Quest’annata si sta rivelando un fallimento totale su tutta la linea, dalla gestione mediatica a quella sanitaria a quella rinnovi agli arbitri per finire al campo.
> Siamo secondi? Balle, stiamo facendo pena.


Siamo secondi per la mediocrità del campionato italiano,questa squadra messa a giocare in Premier navigherebbe intorno al 10mo-11mo posto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha già regalato 13 mln per un signor nessuno dal Brasile,tale Duarte.


Mamma mia che errore


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che errore


Ci sarebbe da scomodare Galliani e le sue opere per tale operazione,che piaccia o no è stato solo un regalo a Serginho,perché non puoi spendere 13 mln per Duarcii se lo hai visto giocare,perché altrimenti vien da pensare che non l'hanno visto e hanno speso appunto per fare un favore.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Magari lo stiamo prendendo


Ma lo trattano ancora davvero? Perché dalle parole di Maldini sembrava un discorso chiuso.


----------



## Miro (24 Gennaio 2022)

Ragionando a mente fredda viene da "capire" l'atteggiamento di Kessie e degli verso il rinnovo. Oggettivamente, se uno ha un minimo di ambizione preferisce andare in una squadra dove si pensa a vincere, o rimanere in una squadra il cui unico pensiero è vedere il segno più nei fogli di bilancio?


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Siamo secondi per la mediocrità del campionato italiano,questa squadra messa a giocare in Premier navigherebbe intorno al 10mo-11mo posto.


Si ma avremmo 600 milioni di ricavi in Premier, che discorso è


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma lo trattano ancora davvero? Perché dalle parole di Maldini sembrava un discorso chiuso.


No parlavo di Giugno. Averlo adesso è impossibile salvo miracoli divini


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si ma avremmo 600 milioni di ricavi in Premier, che discorso è


Interpretate sempre più spesso i post come più vi aggrada.


----------



## uolfetto (24 Gennaio 2022)

Una cosa che mi colpisce sempre è la fiducia smisurata di cui goda Adli su questo forum, cioè solo perché è stato preso un anno prima (operazione che ho sempre definito intelligente) pare che questo lo renda automaticamente un nostro punto fermo. Parè che colmerà sia il nostro buco come trequartista e addirittura sostituirà Kessie. Da qui tutti i drammi su Adli che non arriva subito, che bisogna anticiparlo ecc.. Boh vai a capire certe convinzioni alle volte. Per il momento io sono convinto solo del fatto che a giugno arriverà un sostituto buono di Romagnoli, il resto dipende da come evolveranno le situazioni di alcuni giocatori.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Gennaio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Una cosa che mi colpisce sempre è la fiducia smisurata di cui goda Adli su questo forum, cioè solo perché è stato preso un anno prima (operazione che ho sempre definito intelligente) pare che questo lo renda automaticamente un nostro punto fermo. Parè che colmerà sia il nostro buco come trequartista e addirittura sostituirà Kessie. Da qui tutti i drammi su Adli che non arriva subito, che bisogna anticiparlo ecc.. Boh vai a capire certe convinzioni alle volte. Per il momento io sono convinto solo del fatto che a giugno arriverà un sostituto buono di Romagnoli, il resto dipende da come evolveranno le situazioni di alcuni giocatori.


Mica è fiducia cieca e incondizionata...


È che non abbiamo un euro e non siamo in condizione di fare mercato.
Stanti così le cose almeno prendiamoci i nostri, quelli che abbiamo pagato e/o sono nostri .

Vale per adli ma vale pure per pobega.

A ben vedere impossibilità di fare mercato e comprare per l'anno venturo è una contraddizione terribile.


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Gennaio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Una cosa che mi colpisce sempre è la fiducia smisurata di cui goda Adli su questo forum, cioè solo perché è stato preso un anno prima (operazione che ho sempre definito intelligente) pare che questo lo renda automaticamente un nostro punto fermo. Parè che colmerà sia il nostro buco come trequartista e addirittura sostituirà Kessie. Da qui tutti i drammi su Adli che non arriva subito, che bisogna anticiparlo ecc.. Boh vai a capire certe convinzioni alle volte. Per il momento io sono convinto solo del fatto che a giugno arriverà un sostituto buono di Romagnoli, il resto dipende da come evolveranno le situazioni di alcuni giocatori.



Adli, ha fisicità, tecnica. Manca di aggressività e di rapidità.
E' un diamante grezzo, ma le doti le ha, si vedono ad occhio nudo.
E sono gli acquisti che tutti qui promuovono, in quanto si tratta di giocatore SEMI-pronto (non da titolare da subito), di qualità, con costi accessibili, da far crescere per godere di un possibile futuro crack. Come furono Leao, theo, bennacer, ecc.

E' un acquisto azzeccato, lo si dice prima, ma ovviamente si può sbagliare.
Ma non è che sostituisci chalanoglu + kessie con Adli di 20 anni, serve anche una figura importante in mezzo al campo, come Renato Sanches ad esempio.

Pobega oggi va bene al posto di krunic o bakayoko, non di più. Adli è il sostituto del turco, che arriva in ritardo.
Quindi benissimo Adli e ok pobega, ma ora serve il sostituto di kessie (come peso specifico).


----------



## ventu84090 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma lo trattano ancora davvero? Perché dalle parole di Maldini sembrava un discorso chiuso.


In effetti per gennaio sembra impossibile dalle sue parole..per giugno già più probabile..
Comunque sono abbastanza preoccupato per giugno..dovremo fare almeno un difensore, un centrocampista, un trequartista e un attaccante..devono inventarsi qualcosa perché sennò è un problema..


----------



## rossonerosud (24 Gennaio 2022)

Ho 44 anni, ho visto il campionato italiano quando era il top al mondo. Ho visto Maradona, Zico, Platinì, Van Basten e ho vissuto tutta l'epopea del Milan vincente. Per quanto mi riguarda sono apposto così. Se i ragazzini di adesso si accontentamo dello stato di fatto e di vincere lo scudetto dei bilanci, senza protestare, avranno quello che si meritano: zero vittorie. E quindi "fatti" loro.


----------



## JoKeR (24 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ho 44 anni, ho visto il campionato italiano quando era il top al mondo. Ho visto Maradona, Zico, Platinì, Van Basten e ho vissuto tutta l'epopea del Milan vincente. Per quanto mi riguarda sono apposto così. Se i ragazzini di adesso si accontentamo dello stato di fatto e di vincere lo scudetto dei bilanci, senza protestare, avranno quello che si meritano: zero vittorie. E quindi "fatti" loro.


Su questo concordo.. per fortuna sono già goduto anche io.
Peccato avrei goduto ancora volentieri.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Gennaio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Una cosa che mi colpisce sempre è la fiducia smisurata di cui goda Adli su questo forum, cioè solo perché è stato preso un anno prima (operazione che ho sempre definito intelligente) pare che questo lo renda automaticamente un nostro punto fermo. Parè che colmerà sia il nostro buco come trequartista e addirittura sostituirà Kessie. Da qui tutti i drammi su Adli che non arriva subito, che bisogna anticiparlo ecc.. Boh vai a capire certe convinzioni alle volte. Per il momento io sono convinto solo del fatto che a giugno arriverà un sostituto buono di Romagnoli, il resto dipende da come evolveranno le situazioni di alcuni giocatori.



Perchè di sicuro avrebbe fatto meglio di un Krunic usato in qualsiasi zona del campo. 
Sicuro al 100%.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Interpretate sempre più spesso i post come più vi aggrada.


Beh no. Ad oggi il Milan fattura meno dell'Aston Villa, c'è poco da fare, per cui è sbagliato fare paragoni con la Premier.
Siamo secondi in questa serie A, dove giochiamo ad armi pari con tutte.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Gennaio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Una cosa che mi colpisce sempre è la fiducia smisurata di cui goda Adli su questo forum, cioè solo perché è stato preso un anno prima (operazione che ho sempre definito intelligente) pare che questo lo renda automaticamente un nostro punto fermo. Parè che colmerà sia il nostro buco come trequartista e addirittura sostituirà Kessie. Da qui tutti i drammi su Adli che non arriva subito, che bisogna anticiparlo ecc.. Boh vai a capire certe convinzioni alle volte. Per il momento io sono convinto solo del fatto che a giugno arriverà un sostituto buono di Romagnoli, il resto dipende da come evolveranno le situazioni di alcuni giocatori.


Stai sicuro che anche lui passerà dalla fase del cesso cosmico. Non tanto perché lo sia o meno, quanto proprio per queste aspettative che lo accompagnano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ragionando a mente fredda viene da "capire" l'atteggiamento di Kessie e degli verso il rinnovo. Oggettivamente, se uno ha un minimo di ambizione preferisce andare in una squadra dove si pensa a vincere, o rimanere in una squadra il cui unico pensiero è vedere il segno più nei fogli di bilancio?


Si infatti va al Tottenham.. Grande ambizione.. Dai su cercano solo più soldi e bustarella alla firma.. Liberi di farlo eh, ma altro non gli frega


----------



## Route66 (24 Gennaio 2022)

In mezzo a tutte queste voci di acquisti, rinnovi e cessioni(?!) trovo strano il fatto che non venga mai citato uno dei prossimi contratti a scadenza il 30 giugno 22.... quello di Paolino Maldini.


----------



## Raryof (24 Gennaio 2022)

All'epoca criticava tanto il Gallo e poi ha fatto le stesse cose.
Ha preso Ibra, ha lavorato sui prestiti, ha preso gente come Florenzi, Ballo, Pellegri e adesso dice le stesse cose.
Una pena, davvero.
"Con la Champions cambia tutto".
Sì come no.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (24 Gennaio 2022)

"Hanno distrutto il mio Milan" cit.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> All'epoca criticava tanto il Gallo e poi ha fatto le stesse cose.
> Ha preso Ibra, ha lavorato sui prestiti, ha preso gente come Florenzi, Ballo, Pellegri e adesso dice le stesse cose.
> Una pena, davvero.
> "Con la Champions cambia tutto".
> Sì come no.


Ibra ci è servito comunque per tornare in Champions in un momento in cui ci schifavano tutti all'epoca (avevamo preso Giampaolo e prima ancora Gattuso, LOL), il problema è stato quello che è successo dopo. Ottimi acquisti, tipo Tomori assieme a tante operazioni evitabili come Ballo Tourè, Pellegri, Mandzukic quando si doveva puntare seriamente su una punta decente. Un Abraham ad esempio, che è finito alla Roma, sarebbe stato perfetto per noi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2022)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> In effetti per gennaio sembra impossibile dalle sue parole..per giugno già più probabile..
> Comunque sono abbastanza preoccupato per giugno..dovremo fare almeno un difensore, un centrocampista, un trequartista e un attaccante..devono inventarsi qualcosa perché sennò è un problema..


non è una questione di mesi, perchè il milan i soldi li ha.
se fosse convinto lo avrebbe preso ora.
il punto è che non è convinto, ossia che o cerca di trattenere romagnoli o vuole staccare lo sconto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> In mezzo a tutte queste voci di acquisti, rinnovi e cessioni(?!) trovo strano il fatto che non venga mai citato uno dei prossimi contratti a scadenza il 30 giugno 22.... quello di Paolino Maldini.


non lo sapevo.
la proprietà sarà combattuta tra il tenersi un super parafulmine aziendalista o non dover concedere l'ennesimo aumento, perchè stai sicuro che lo chiederà. 
chissà quanto inciderà gazosa sulla scelta.


----------



## Raryof (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ibra ci è servito comunque per tornare in Champions in un momento in cui ci schifavano tutti all'epoca (avevamo preso Giampaolo e prima ancora Gattuso, LOL), il problema è stato quello che è successo dopo. Ottimi acquisti, tipo Tomori assieme a tante operazioni evitabili come Ballo Tourè, Pellegri, Mandzukic quando si doveva puntare seriamente su una punta decente. Un Abraham ad esempio, che è finito alla Roma, sarebbe stato perfetto per noi.


Sì ma dall'acquisto di Ibra non ha costruito niente che potesse sembrare un percorso non Gallianizzato, ha fatto gli stessi acquisti, gli stessi discorsi, gli stessi errori, ha puntato su giocatori vecchi e ha fatto capire di non poter gestire il discorso rinnovi.
Una grande delusione, altro che, infatti non hanno le palle per fare grossi colpi, per responsabilizzarsi, perché poi dovrebbe parlare in altra maniera e non gli conviene.. profilo basso e finché gira benino benissimo, ma se comincia a crollare qualche pezzo di castello son dolori perché pure quest'anno perderemo uno dei cc migliori se non il migliore a 0!
Ma poi 'sta cosa che vogliamo dettare le leggi del mercato è ridicola, con questo pensiero logicamente possiamo prendere solo giovani o pensionati, contenti voi, pensiamo al passato (Ibra, Giroud) e al futuro (giocatori presi a poco e lasciati in prestito per non pagare 1 ml in più), al presente ci pensa nonna Abelarda giusto?


----------



## Swaitak (24 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non lo sapevo.
> la proprietà sarà combattuta tra il tenersi un super parafulmine aziendalista o non dover concedere l'ennesimo aumento, perchè stai sicuro che lo chiederà.
> chissà quanto inciderà gazosa sulla scelta.


non essendoci stati gli estremi per il licenziamento come per Boban, non mi meraviglierei se alla fine tenessero il solo Massara con Gazidis one man show ( a proposito lui aveva rinnovato vero?)


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Gennaio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> non essendoci stati gli estremi per il licenziamento come per Boban, non mi meraviglierei se alla fine tenessero il solo Massara con Gazidis one man show ( a proposito lui aveva rinnovato vero?)



La dirigenza sta facendo abbastanza bene secondo me. Con degli errori, ma deve costantemente raschiare il barile.... chi non li farebbe.
in 2 anni da -195 milioni arriveremo a -50 milioni. In tutto ciò si è passati dal 7 posto a due partecipazioni in champions (se quest'anno va come deve andare). Il problema non è come la dirigenza spende quei 5 milioni che ha in mano, secondo me. Anzi, Massara/Moncada e chi per loro han portato diversi talenti a poco prezzo, c'è sicuramente chi sta facendo peggio in giro....


----------



## Swaitak (24 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> La dirigenza sta facendo abbastanza bene secondo me. Con degli errori, ma deve costantemente raschiare il barile.... chi non li farebbe.
> in 2 anni da -195 milioni arriveremo a -50 milioni. In tutto ciò si è passati dal 7 posto a due partecipazioni in champions (se quest'anno va come deve andare). Il problema non è come la dirigenza spende quei 5 milioni che ha in mano, secondo me. Anzi, Massara/Moncada e chi per loro han portato diversi talenti a poco prezzo, c'è sicuramente chi sta facendo peggio in giro....


Io sono d'accordo con te.
Dico solo che per me Gazidis ha gia deciso se tenere Paolo anche alla luce delle vecchie questioni ai tempi di Boban.
Un club che guarda al centesimo penso che valuterà quanto sia necessaria la figura che ricopre Paolo, quanto ha inciso nelle varie trattative o altre questioni, oppure se tenerlo come contentino per i tifosi (cosa brutta da dire).
Discorso diverso per Massara e Moncada che ricoprono un ruolo necessario e fondamentale anche riducendo all'osso l'organigramma


----------



## Zenos (24 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Che poi pensiamoci bene.
> Il mantra di ogni calciomercato è stato quello di "non possiamo acquistare 10 giocatori (titolari) tutti assieme",sia per una questione di soldi (che NON vogliono spendere) sia per una questione di amalgama.
> 
> Quindi nel prossimo calciomercato estivo ci ritroveremo punto e a capo,perchè servirà necessariamente un :
> ...


Come ha scritto qualcuno ad ogni sessione di mercato al posto di puntellare nascono nuove esigenze.
Siamo partiti da un esterno destro per poi passare a trequartista, centrocampista, difensore centrale e centravanti.


----------



## Marco T. (24 Gennaio 2022)

Maldini sta lavorando bene. Ci vuole tempo che cresce qnche lui. Spero rimanga ancora a lungo. Poi il Budget di mercato non lo decide lui. 

GRAZIE CAPITANO


----------



## Miro (24 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si infatti va al Tottenham.. Grande ambizione.. Dai su cercano solo più soldi e bustarella alla firma.. Liberi di farlo eh, ma altro non gli frega


Il Tottenham ha preso Conte un mesetto fa, se non è ambizione...che poi ci vada per soldi è il grosso del motivo per cui va via, ma secondo te un giocatore che vuole affermarsi rimane qui dove l'obiettivo stagionale è il pareggio di bilancio?


----------



## Manue (24 Gennaio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> A parte il fatto che il FPF si applicava ai 3 anni precedenti e non alla singola stagione, il Milan ha investito oltre 100 milioni di cartellini nell'estate 2019 e quindi i costi sono stati caricati nel bilancio 2019/2020. Il bilancio successivo è stato quello 2020/2021 e si è passati da perdite annue per 194,6 milioni a 96,4 milioni di passivo, perfettamente in linea con quanto richiesto dalla UEFA e nonostante il venir meno dei ricavi delle partite.
> 
> Ripeto: di cosa stiamo parlando?



bravo appunto, 
hai risposto alla tua stessa domanda.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Miro ha scritto:


> Il Tottenham ha preso Conte un mesetto fa, se non è ambizione...che poi ci vada per soldi è il grosso del motivo per cui va via, ma secondo te un giocatore che vuole affermarsi rimane qui dove l'obiettivo stagionale è il pareggio di bilancio?


Non lo so, so che gioca nel Milan e non nel Crotone eh.. Kulibaly quanti anni è che sta al Napoli? Scommetto che se andrà via cmq non sarà a zero


----------



## Jino (24 Gennaio 2022)

Bene per Theo, bella notizia. 

Sul difensore non se ne fanno nulla di un tappabuchi, volevano un titolare o nulla, se Botman non lo mollano ed avevano puntano quello..........


----------



## luigi61 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Con le sue dimissioni cosa risolveremmo?


Nulla, come a nulla serve la sua presenza con questa siffatta proprietà; se si lega a questo scempio e non prende le distanze come Boban ne rimarrà marchiato e macchiato x sempre


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2022)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Nulla, come a nulla serve la sua presenza con questa siffatta proprietà; se si lega a questo scempio e non prende le distanze come Boban ne rimarrà marchiato e macchiato x sempre



Penso che senza di lui, che forse un poco ci tiene, sarebbe peggio.


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia quanta negatività, a leggervi pare che siamo sull orale della serie B.
> 
> Maignan
> Calabria Tomori Romagnoli Theo
> ...


Si in carrozza, e con i Cavalli bianchi.


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Gennaio 2022)

*ERAVAMO competitivi (per il 4 posto).

Ora con vlahovic alla juve secondo me non lo siamo più cosi tanto. E' lotta punto a punto con l'atalanta, ma loro volano di solito nel ritorno e noi crolliamo fisicamente quindi siamo i favoriti per l'Europa league.


----------



## marcus1577 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bene per Theo, bella notizia.
> 
> Sul difensore non se ne fanno nulla di un tappabuchi, volevano un titolare o nulla, se Botman non lo mollano ed avevano puntano quello..........


Se punti uno che non è in vendita e per di piu lo vuoi in prestito cosa credi che ti rispondano.
Puntavano botmann pk sapevano che non sarebbe arrivato .
Buona la scusa sto giro


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ho 44 anni, ho visto il campionato italiano quando era il top al mondo. Ho visto Maradona, Zico, Platinì, Van Basten e ho vissuto tutta l'epopea del Milan vincente. Per quanto mi riguarda sono apposto così. Se i ragazzini di adesso si accontentamo dello stato di fatto e di vincere lo scudetto dei bilanci, senza protestare, avranno quello che si meritano: zero vittorie. E quindi "fatti" loro.



*Chapeau. *


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Gennaio 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Se punti uno che non è in vendita e per di piu lo vuoi in prestito cosa credi che ti rispondano.
> Puntavano botmann pk sapevano che non sarebbe arrivato .
> Buona la scusa sto giro


Ampiamente prevista la scusa,da dicembre "ci abbiamo provato ma costa troppo" oppure "ci abbiamo provato ma non lo cedono" e i Suma applaudono.


----------



## Zenos (25 Gennaio 2022)

O arriva mbappe in prestito con diritto o non se ne fa nulla.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Gennaio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> O arriva mbappe in prestito con diritto o non se ne fa nulla.


Ormai lo sappiamo,noi non abbiamo mezze misure,per noi non esistono giocatori da 6,5/7 in pagella che ti migliorano,o andiamo su Messi o prendiamo Petagna,spesso neanche Petagna(il che non è sempre un male).


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Per noi è una gara importante. Vogliamo rimanere aggrappati all'Inter e tenere distante la Juve per la Champions. Acquisti giovani o colpo grosso sul mercato alla Vlahovic? In questo mercato no. Non abbiamo la disponibilità nè per Vlahovic nè per uno inferiore. Poi vediamo a fine campionato. Con lo Spezia abbiamo giocato abbastanza per poter vincere. Avessimo vinto saremmo lì. Abbiamo una rosa profonda per lottare anche senza rinforzi: e questa è un'idea anche dell'area sportiva. Colpo in difesa? Non so. E' tornato Romagnoli e anche Calabria. L'emergenza sta finendo. Sta per tornare Tomori. Difficile prendere qualcuno che possa avere subito un impatto importante e poi togliere anche spazio a Kalulu. Non è stato possibile prendere uno utile per 7-8 anni. *Theo? Vicini al rinnovo.* Lo stadio? L'idea è quella di rifare completamente il campo nel giro di 13-14 giorni".


Capisco tutti ma il doppio errore madornale su Kessie MAI nella vita. Cedendolo in estate avremmo preso un sostituito del kaiser. Ora saranno volatili per diabetici perché necessitiamo anche di altro. Ovviamente è vitale la champions…


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Gennaio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Capisco tutti ma il doppio errore madornale su Kessie MAI nella vita. Cedendolo in estate avremmo preso un sostituito del kaiser. Ora saranno volatili per diabetici perché necessitiamo anche di altro. Ovviamente è vitale la champions…


Sei così sicuro che cedendo Kessie in estate per 25-30 mln avrebbero preso un sostituto degno reinvestendo l'intera cifra?Naaaaaa.Almeno però avremmo monetizzato,questo sì,ogni tanto è bene far di calcolo,come qualche amico qua dentro insegna.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Sei così sicuro che cedendo Kessie in estate per 25-30 mln avrebbero preso un sostituto degno reinvestendo l'intera cifra?Naaaaaa.Almeno però avremmo monetizzato,questo sì,ogni tanto è bene far di calcolo,come qualche amico qua dentro insegna.


Un mezzo pollo lo avrebbero preso. Ora vedremo.


----------

